# Flugverbot auf Draenor?



## Harold_vs_Kumar (13. März 2014)

Buffed hat grade eine neue Meldung veröffentlicht, nach der Blizz am überlegen ist, ob sie die Flugfähigkeit in WoD implementieren wollen oder eben nicht. Ich wollte hier mal im Forum fragen, wie ihr dazu steht.

Ich persönlich kann mich sowohl mit beidem anfreunden. Auf der einen Seite werd ich das Fliegen aber sicherlich vermissen. Grade auch die schicken Flugmounts...speziell das neue aus der CE is ja mal sowas von cool. Darüber hinaus geb ich Blizzard und allen Kritikern aber Recht, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Feeling auf dem Boden die Gebiete zu erkunden ein gänzlich anderes ist, als auf dem Rücken eines Flugmounts. Trotzdem hat aber auch das ein ganz besonderes Gefühl bei mir ausgelöst, wenn ich a la Nazghul mit meinem Hexenmeister in seiner pöhsen, pöhsen Totenkopfkutte auf einem schwarzen Drachen über die Sümpfe geflogen bin.....HdR - Die zwei Türme lässt grüßen =)


Ich denke auch eher, dass damit das Ende der PvP-Tätigkeiten auf PvP-Servern eingeläutet wird. Das endgültige ENDE!
Auf welchem Server will man denn bitte PvP spielen? Erdedar? Mit seinen 15.000 Hordlern zu 100 Allianzlern ist doch klar, wie viele dort Bock haben auf ne richtige ausgeglichene Schlacht. Die restlichen Allies werden sich wohl eher verziehen oder sind womöglich gar nur noch Twinks der dort residierenden Hordler.

Ich hab mir grad mal auf diversen Seiten die Verteilung der Allies/Hordler angeguckt. Es gibt schlicht KEINEN ausgeglichenen Server. Vor allem keinen ausgeglichenen PvP-Server. 
Blizzard hatte ja schon angekündigt, dass die Ausgeglichenheit eines Servers kein Kriterium bei der Server-Zusammenlegung sei, also kann man von der Seite her keine all zu großen Hoffnungen hegen.


----------



## Keashaa (13. März 2014)

Man kann das von verschiedenen Standpunkten aus betrachten:

- Dungeons und Raids: für Dungeons ist die Änderung nur in Hinblick auf den Challenge Mode relevant. Man hat höchstens eine längere Anreise. Spannend würde es maximal, wenn der Weg zum Instanzeingang noch mit Mobs gepflastet wäre, aber selbst das ist nur ein Timesink. Für die Raids gilt dasselbe. Hier werden sich die Spieler mit der Situation arrangieren, wie auch nach Cata, als der Massenport entfernt wurde
- Farmen bzw. Berufe: sofern Blizzard die Thematik Bots in den Griff bekommt, könnten Berufe einen enormen Boost bekommen. Denn das Farmen wird dann erschwert (nicht mehr "ololololol, ich flieg mal ne Stunde rum und hab 20 Stacks Erz gefarmt") und somit die Berufe bzw. die Erzeugnisse schwerer zugänglich und damit wertvoller und teurer. Super wäre es zudem, wenn die Berufsboni nicht so identisch wären (BoP-Ausrüstung für die Herstellungsberufe wären ne tolle Sache, so wie zu BC-Zeiten)
- PvP: für mich nicht interessant, aber solange man kein vernünftiges Fraktionsgleichgewicht hinbekommt, könnte das ganze ziemlich nach hinten losgehen. Andererseits ist es schwerer, gezielt Leute zu ganken (gerade levelnde Spieler), weil man weniger Überblick hat. Von oben sieht man halt alles viel besser, wenn man am Boden als Gruppe reitet, ist man schon auffälliger. Kann mir daher vorstellen, dass es für das Open PvP eine Bereicherung darstellt

Mir gefällt die Aussage, die Zeit bis zum ersten Contentpatch ohne Fliegen zu spielen, ganz gut. Wie es am Ende ausgeht, wird sich zeigen. Man sollte da auch einfach mal auf Blizzard vertrauen und nicht immer gleich losheulen (nicht jetzt an dich spezielle gerichtet), sondern es einfach mal auf sich zu kommen lassen. Und btw. es gibt einen ausgeglichenen PvP-Server: Blackmoore


----------



## ichigoleader (13. März 2014)

Ich seh das genauso, 
mir ist relativ egal was Blizzard macht, ich freu mich dann aber auf jeden Fall das ich wieder mit meinen tollen Bodenmounts rumreiten kann, für was hab ich die den gefarmt?
Auf PvP Servern wird sich meiner Meinung nach nichts ändern.
Allerdings sollte sich Blizzard dann überlegen was sie als "Ruhm des ..." Belohnung einführen.
Nur Schade das ich dann nicht mehr mit meinen geliebten Netherdrachen rumfliegen kann.

Ich denke dass sie das Fliegen schon wieder einführen werden, entweder weil genug Leute rumweinen, oder weil sie merken das es eine blöde Idee war.

Fazit: JETZT deswegen rumzuheulen bringt absolut gar nichts!


----------



## peeping-tom (13. März 2014)

Ob es Orte gibt, die man nicht sofort sehen darf und die mit einem Flugmount erreichbar wären?


----------



## Dark_Lady (13. März 2014)

na ja - neu ist das mit dem Flugmont ja eh nicht - Nordend und Pandaria gings ja auch erst mal zu Fuß/per Reitmount durch die Gegend...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. März 2014)

Glaube nicht das Blizzard ernsthaft etwas an den vorhandenen Mechaniken ändern wird. Fliegen ab 100, und relevante dailyquestspots (am liebsten auf Inseln) ohne fliegen.

Ich meine jeder Spieler hat massenhaft Flugmounts auf die er stolz ist. Wie bescheuert wäre es das Fliegen zu verbieten?

Klar ist es interessanter und macht das Spiel intensiver wenn man nur am Boden unterwegs ist. Aber Flugverbot für ganz Draenor? Nene, das werden wieder die Inseln... so kreativ das sie was neues wagen ist Blizzard nichtmehr.


----------



## madmurdock (13. März 2014)

Open PvP ist seit WOTL und der Möglichkeit des Transens tot. Gab es zu BC bis hin zur Daily Insel Zeit beim Sunwell noch ein relatives Gleichgewicht auf den meisten Servern, hat man spätestens seit Wintergrasp gesehen, wie verhunzt das System geworden ist. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist es, den Spielern Restriktionen zu geben: ZB können nur genauso viele Leute PVP geflagt sein, wie es gerade auf der gegnerischen Fraktion der Fall ist. Oder man legt Server x mit 9000 Hordlern und 1000 Allianzlern mit Server y mit 2000 Hordlern und 10000 Allianzlern zusammen. Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre es zu erlauben, dass man sich wie auf den PvE Servern umflaggen kann, ergo PvP ausschalten.

So lange aber keine Angleichung erfolgt, ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit PvP auf Servern zu erlauben, auf denen eine Fraktion zu mehr als 100% dominiert. Falls das keiner versteht, stellt euch einfach vor, ihr würdet eure BGs a la Arathibecken etc mit 5 anstatt 15 Leuten bestreiten, hättet aber trotzdem immer 15 Gegner. Macht das auf Dauer Spaß? Wohl kaum. Es führt nämlich dazu, dass man es sein lässt was zur Folge hat, dass man entweder

a) den ACC kündigt -> keine Kohle für Blizz
b) den Char transt -> Kohle für Blizzard, erhöht jedoch das Ungleichgewicht, was Punkt a) ansteigen lässt
c) einen anderen Server wählt und neu anfängt -> keine Extra Kohle für Blizz, führt aber wieder zu einem evtl Ungleichgewicht, da man mit Sicherheit eine überlegene Fraktion wählt, was Punkt a) wieder ansteigen lässt
d) den aktuellen Content wie die Zeitinsel sein lässt, was auf Dauer zu a) oder b)/c) führt, welche auch wiederum zu a) führen

Als Blizz's Wirtschaftsabteilung hätte ich jedenfalls ein großes Interesse daran trotz der b) Möglichkeit zu verhindern, dass a) überhaupt eintritt. Es ist ja auch eine Reputations Sache und momentan ist die Reputation der PvP Abteilung mal ziemlich im Arsch. Falls überhaupt Neu- und Wiedereinsteiger im PvP Bereich kommen sollten, wählen sie nämlich bestimmt nicht die Verliererseite, was wiederum zu einem höheren Ungleichgewicht führt und oben genannte Abfolge auslöst.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (13. März 2014)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Open PvP ist seit WOTL und der Möglichkeit des Transens tot. Gab es zu BC bis hin zur Daily Insel Zeit beim Sunwell noch ein relatives Gleichgewicht auf den meisten Servern, hat man spätestens seit Wintergrasp gesehen, wie verhunzt das System geworden ist. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist es, den Spielern Restriktionen zu geben: ZB können nur genauso viele Leute PVP geflagt sein, wie es gerade auf der gegnerischen Fraktion der Fall ist. Oder man legt Server x mit 9000 Hordlern und 1000 Allianzlern mit Server y mit 2000 Hordlern und 10000 Allianzlern zusammen. Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre es zu erlauben, dass man sich wie auf den PvE Servern umflaggen kann, ergo PvP ausschalten.
> 
> So lange aber keine Angleichung erfolgt, ist es eine bodenlose Frechheit PvP auf Servern zu erlauben, auf denen eine Fraktion zu mehr als 100% dominiert. Falls das keiner versteht, stellt euch einfach vor, ihr würdet eure BGs a la Arathibecken etc mit 5 anstatt 15 Leuten bestreiten, hättet aber trotzdem immer 15 Gegner. Macht das auf Dauer Spaß? Wohl kaum. Es führt nämlich dazu, dass man es sein lässt was zur Folge hat, dass man entweder
> 
> ...



Kann dich verstehen. Wenns nach mir geht, dann hätten sie das mit dem Server-System damals schon eingeführt, anstelle des Server-Trans. So hätte man trotzdem mit seinen Freunden von anderen Servern spielen können und die Balance wäre wie damals geblieben. Nun wechseln alle auf die vollen Server und suchen sich die Fraktion aus, die möglichst dominiert, was das Ungleichgewicht des Servers verstärkt.

...Allerdings ist das hier nicht Thema, sondern die Meldung, dass du wohl in WoD aufs Fliegen verzichten werden musst.


----------



## XRayFanatic (13. März 2014)

[font=Arial, Helvetica]Ist doch klar worauf das hinausläuft. Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt das demnächst im Shop eine Fluglizenz gegen Echtgeld zu kaufen ist .......  [/font]


----------



## justblue (13. März 2014)

Edit: Ich glaube, dass das alles nur ein Versuchsballon von Blizzard ist, um die Reaktionen auf so eine Ankündigung auszutesten.


----------



## cashhh (14. März 2014)

Man muss es nehmen wie es kommt. Mir ist es eig. ziemlich Wayne, da wir nach dem Speedleveln mit dem Main's sofort raiden werden. Und das sich das PvP dadurch erholt, ist gelinde gesagt Quatsch. Der Entwickler kann sich gerne einmal ein Hordler auf Aeqwynn erstellen und hier auf der zeitlosen Insel seine Quest machen. Wenn er zwischen 20 und 24 Uhr einloggt, stirbt er im Sekundentakt. Das hat also mit dem Fliegen nichts zu tun. Das würde nur eine Zugangsbeschränkung regeln, oder mehr Abstimmung bei der Serverzusammenlegung.


----------



## Derulu (14. März 2014)

cashhh schrieb:


> Das würde nur eine Zugangsbeschränkung regeln, oder mehr Abstimmung bei der Serverzusammenlegung.



Abstimmung womit? Warteschlangen? FPS-Feuerwerk in Hauptstädten? Mischung von PvE- und PvP-Servern? Denn es ist schlicht nicht möglich, durch die Zusammenlegung Fraktionsgleichgewichte zu stellen - die paar PvP-Server, auf denen die Allianz im Vorteil ist, sind "voll", ansonsten ist die Horde dort massiv im Vorteil und bei PvE-Servern verhält es sich umgekehrt - dort wo ausnahmsweise die Horde "vorne" ist, da ist der Server schon so voll, dass er nicht mehr zusammengelegt werden kann, ohne massivere Einbußen hinnehmen zu müssen und auf allen anderen PvE-Servern ist die allianz deutlich vorne


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. März 2014)

Also ich finde es immer wieder klasse die neuen Gegenden vom Boden aus zu erkunden.
Es ist halt alles, wie man ja später aus der Luft immer wieder sieht, doch recht klein und viel näher
zusammen als es den Eindruck erweckt.
Aber dann irgendwann kommt halt die Langeweile bzw. der Frust beim farmen. Ich wäre daher
froh wenn es so bleiben würde, wie bisher. Sprich, bis max. Level Boden, dann mit 100 die Lizenz.

Ich hoffe, so kommt es auch.   

PVP kann ich nix zu sagen, bin PVP Hasser


----------



## madmurdock (15. März 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Abstimmung womit? Warteschlangen? FPS-Feuerwerk in Hauptstädten? Mischung von PvE- und PvP-Servern? Denn es ist schlicht nicht möglich, durch die Zusammenlegung Fraktionsgleichgewichte zu stellen - die paar PvP-Server, auf denen die Allianz im Vorteil ist, sind "voll", ansonsten ist die Horde dort massiv im Vorteil und bei PvE-Servern verhält es sich umgekehrt - dort wo ausnahmsweise die Horde "vorne" ist, da ist der Server schon so voll, dass er nicht mehr zusammengelegt werden kann, ohne massivere Einbußen hinnehmen zu müssen und auf allen anderen PvE-Servern ist die allianz deutlich vorne



Wenn das rundum angepackt wird und somit ein KCT weg vom überfüllten Server hin zu einem Semi bis gut bevölkerten Zusammenschluß diverser Server anstatt zum toten "Who cares Server" angeboten wird, sehe ich da kein Problem. Natürlich muß auf Gleichgewicht geachtet werden und nach 1 Woche oder so muß der KCT von xy abgeschaltet werden und ein Server yz wo die Fraktion überwiegt, wo gerade Mangel auf dem Zusammenschluß Realm herrscht wird zugeschaltet. Man könnte einen KCT ca 1 bis 2 Monate vorher per Email ankündigen, so dass acc inaktive Leute Zeit genug haben diesen zu nutzen. Falls danach nämlich ein Gleichgewicht herrscht, bleiben bestimmt mindestens die Hälfte auch wieder dabei und zahlen danach wieder regelmäßig.

Und wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe... ab einem 2:1 Verhältnis sollte man sich auf PvP Servern PVE flaggen können. PvP Server schön und gut, aber Blackrock, Aegwynn n Co sind ja keine PvP Server, sondern PvPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP oder PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPvP Server... Ich habe mir jedenfalls vor ein paar Monaten mal einen Hordern Char auf BR erstellt (nicht um zu ganken, ist nämlich eh nix an Gegnern da), weil ein Freund dort mit seiner Gilde spielt und ich habe bis jetzt 1 mal einen Ally gesehn. ONE FUCKING TIME!


----------



## gandosh shatt (15. März 2014)

Blizz solls so halten wie bei den anderen Erweiterungen !

nur das Fliegen in den Hauptstädten sollte wieder abgeschafft werden !


----------



## STURMHUND (17. März 2014)

Wer nicht fliegen will, der soll es lassen - aber ein generelles Verbot gefällt mir nicht. Hier geht es mir um´s Prinzip. Ich erkunde normalerweise neue Gebiete sowieso vom Boden aus, aber ein generelles Flugverbot löst in mir unmittelbar das Verlangen nach einer Form von Widerstand aus.
Flugverbot? Dagegen!

PVP? Ja, hmm... ich spiele kein PVP, daher kümmert es mich nicht.


----------



## Arrclyde (17. März 2014)

justblue schrieb:


> Edit: Ich glaube, dass das alles nur ein Versuchsballon von Blizzard ist, um die Reaktionen auf so eine Ankündigung auszutesten.



Ich glaube nicht das das so gedacht war. Denn wenn sie es so gedacht hätten (und wirklich die Meinung eines Jeden hören wollen) würde es eine In-Game-Umfrage geben.... und nicht so wie jetzt versteckt in einigen Twitter-Aussagen. Denn viele WOW-Spieler haben das wohl noch nicht mitbekommen was Blizzard da so "tolles" plant. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis bilden wir einen kleinen Kreis aus Eingeweihten mit knapp 10 Leuten..... bei einer Gildenzugehörigkeit von insgesamt über 300 Membern (in verschiedenen Gilden und auf verschiedenen Servern). Also so viele wissen davon auch noch nicht. 

Ich halte das alles für einen ziemlich großen Fehler und kann mir beim besten Wille nicht vorstellen das das gut ankommt. Wie viele Leute werden erst beim Erreichen von Level 100 feststellen das sie weiterhin aufs Fliegen verzichten sollen. Dann geht es in den Foren wohl erst richtig los. 

Ich persönlich habe mir MOP zugelegt um meine Chars für WOD fit zu machen. Jetzt vor dem Hintergrund einiger Entscheidungen werde ich wohl wieder erstmal warten wie es sich entwickelt. Das Flugverbot ist nicht die einzige Entscheidung die mir nicht so ganz gefällt, trägt aber einen nicht unwesentlichen Teil dazu bei.


----------



## pampam (17. März 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man die Möglichkeit zu fliegen einfach weglassen kann.
Denn a) kann man ja mittlerweile überall fliegen und b) gibt es einige spieler, die gar nicht wissen, dass es eine Zeit ohne Flugmounts gab.

Ich bin der Meinung Blizzard hat mit der Geschwindigkeit der Flugmounts einen Fehler gemacht.
Statt wie in BC die Staffelung 60% fliegen (auch das kennen viele nicht  ) und 280%, hätte man das ganze auch Stück für Stück steigern können.
z.B. 60%, 100% 200%, 280% und für die ganz reichen unter euch 310% 

Dann wären die (übertrieben vielen) Flugpunkte, welche man ja zum Teil hat, ohne dort gewesen zu sein, auch nicht ganz so sinnlos. Wer erinnert sich noch an laufwege von über einer Stunde, nur um in einem anderen Gebiet questen zu können?

WoW hat sich nunmal verändert. Früher war das Zurücklegen von Entfernungen eben ein Teil vom Spiel und auch nich nur frustrierend.
In das WoW von heute passt das allerdings nicht mehr hinein und somit würde man mit dem entfernen der Flugmöglichkeit sehr viele Spieler verärgern.


----------



## Zhiala (17. März 2014)

Wenn man nach 6.1 fliegen kann reicht mir das. Bis dahin werd ich gemütlich leveln und einer Lieblingsbeschäftigung aus alten Zeiten nachgehen: Versuchen Orte zu erreichen an denen ich eigentlich nichts zu suchen hab aber durch geschicktes Hüpfen doch hinkomm^^ Ich erinner mich gerade an die Reisen zum Flugplatz, zum Trolldorf und zu den Zwergenhöfen, das war eine interessante Sache zumal ich nur davon gehört aber nie ein Video gesehen hatte  

Wenn ich dann mit Erkunden fertig bin, meinen Lieblingsplatz gefunden hab und die Füße plattgelaufen sind auf der Suche nach Erzen kommen die Bodenmounts wieder in den Stall und die Drachen werden ausgepackt, ist ja nicht so als hätt man nicht genug Alternativen. 

Ich vermeide PvP fast völlig, früher wars aber rund um Tarrens Mühle und XR schonmal sehr spaßig mitzumischen, vielleicht bildet sich ja nochmal so ein Eckchen. Ansonsten bleib ich unangreifbar auf dem PvE Realm und bedauer die armen Hunde die sich mit einer Übermacht rumschhlagen müssen ohne die Chance einfach abzuheben. Das sind wohl die Einzigen die richtig ge*piiiiep* sind.


Das das Fliegen für immer außenvor bleibt glaub ich nicht. In Nordend konnte man auch Folianten für Twinks kaufen damit die nicht latschen brauchen und die geplante Zugangsquest für die Flugfertigkeit war nach der Beta keine Voraussetzung.


----------



## Ashkarius (14. April 2014)

Ganz einfach Sache: no flying - no buying ... digitalen Pre-Oder bei Blizz mal storniert, Acc wieder auf Pandaria "zurückgestuft" bis es eine klare, verbindliche Aussage seitens der Entwickler gibt.
Kein wirklicher Grund, sich darüber aufzuregen ... nur eben ein Grund, für sich selbst bei Bedarf die nötigen Konsequenzen zu ziehen


----------



## Salamance (15. April 2014)

Schon seltsam, wie man sich über das Flugverbot in WoD aufregt. Dabei gibt es seit BC noch aktive Flugverbotszonen: Quel'Danas, Immerwald, Geisterlande, Azurmythosinsel und Blutmythosinsel. In all den Jahren seit Release von BC habe ich noch nie solche Kritiken am Flugverbot bei diesen Gebieten gelesen, wie jetzt über das bevorstehende WoD. Und mit MoP kamen noch die Insel des Donners, die Insel der Riesen und die Zeitlose Insel. Da habe ich auch keine Kritik gelesen. Und bei den BC-Startgebieten ist das Flugverbot seit Release. Ein Grund für das Flugverbot könnte ja auch sein, daß WoD in der Vergangenheit von Draenor spielt und wir als Spieler in der Vergangenheit keine Flugreittiere "hatten". Möglicherweise ist das ein Schritt zurück zu den Classicwurzeln, denn vor BC konnte man ja auch nirgendwo fliegen.


----------



## Dalfi (15. April 2014)

Salamance schrieb:


> Schon seltsam, wie man sich über das Flugverbot in WoD aufregt. Dabei gibt es seit BC noch aktive Flugverbotszonen: Quel'Danas, Immerwald, Geisterlande, Azurmythosinsel und Blutmythosinsel. In all den Jahren seit Release von BC habe ich noch nie solche Kritiken am Flugverbot bei diesen Gebieten gelesen, wie jetzt über das bevorstehende WoD. Und mit MoP kamen noch die Insel des Donners, die Insel der Riesen und die Zeitlose Insel. Da habe ich auch keine Kritik gelesen. Und bei den BC-Startgebieten ist das Flugverbot seit Release. Ein Grund für das Flugverbot könnte ja auch sein, daß WoD in der Vergangenheit von Draenor spielt und wir als Spieler in der Vergangenheit keine Flugreittiere "hatten". Möglicherweise ist das ein Schritt zurück zu den Classicwurzeln, denn vor BC konnte man ja auch nirgendwo fliegen.



Tolle Beispiele *Kopfschüttel

Quel Danas interessiert kein Schwein mehr seit Bc zu Ende ist.

Immerwald und Geisterlande sind "Quasistartgebiete" und seit ZA überholt ist geht da auch keiner mehr wirklich hin der nicht so oder so zu klein zum Fliegen ist.

Die beiden Dröhnei Inseln sind Startgebiet und wer kann mit Level 1 schon fliegen

Die Inseln in MoP sind winzige Teilgebiete die zudem kein PFLICHTPROGRAMM sind. 

Es steht ja jedem Frei es gut zu finden, dass es in WoD ein komplettes Flugverbot geben soll, aber ich glaube die große Masse findet es nicht gut und viele werden einfach schweigen und es wie Ashkarius halten

Ganz einfach Sache: no flying - no buying

ohne groß etwas darüber verlauten zu lassen. Ich für meinen Teil, hab mein Abo auch vorerst gekündigt und lasse es im August auslaufen.


----------



## zampata (16. April 2014)

Die BC Gebiete in Azeroth waren nur zum Leveln und fliegen konnte man in Azeroth erst mit Cataclysm und um Stufe 60. 
Und seien wir ehrlich. Wie viele Spieler sind in den anderen Städten? Wie viele in Silbermond? In anderen Städten kann man fliegen. Könnte da ein Zusammenhang bestehen?
Und Quel Danas war, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte ein Questgebiet, zu mal in Azeroth.

Und ganz ehrlich. Mich nervts in MoP auch dass ich auf der Insel nicht fliegen darf, daher besuche ich sie nur zum Pflichtprogramm (Ordos).
Und ich bin jedesmal froh wenn ich als Magier dort bin (raus schwimmen, rein segeln und dort landen wo man will). 



> Ganz einfach Sache: no flying - no buying


100% sign. Was jemand anders macht ist seine Sache. Ich hab auch einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Bevormundung. Ich hab leine Lust zu Fuß / mim Pferd durch die Welt zu rennen;
die interessiert mich sowieso nicht. Entweder das Spiel liefert was ich erwarte oder ich lass es und mach was anderes.



> digitalen Pre-Oder bei Blizz mal stornier


vom fliegen abgesehen komme ich mur auch doof vor, etwas zu "pre ordern" von dem es kein genaues Release Datum gibt... 
Ich sehs einfach nicht ein Geld für etwas auszugeben, was "irgendwann" kommt (auch wenn es ein maximales Datum gibt).
Die müssen schon sagen WANN es kommt und was DRIN ist und dann entscheide ich ob ich es haben will oder nicht.
Pandaria war ich schon ziemlich abgeneigt und es hat mir weniger Spaß gemacht wie alle Addons zuvor und WoD ist bisher das erste Addon dass mir .. ziemlich egal ist.
Es enthält zwar ein paar nette Ideen aber ohne fliegen? nee.. da mach ich lieber was anderes.


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Wie viele Spieler sind in den anderen Städten? Wie viele in Silbermond? In anderen Städten kann man fliegen. *Könnte da ein Zusammenhang bestehen?*



Eher nein, Silbermond war schon zu BC, ausser als alle eine Blutelfe rerolled haben, gähnend leer, uasser auf dem einen oder anderen RP-Server


----------



## Bandit 1 (16. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> 100% sign. Was jemand anders macht ist seine Sache. Ich hab auch einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Bevormundung. Ich hab leine Lust zu Fuß / mim Pferd durch die Welt zu rennen;
> die interessiert mich sowieso nicht. Entweder das Spiel liefert was ich erwarte oder ich lass es und mach was anderes.
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Bevormunden: das nennt man Spielregeln, das was Blizz sich ausdenkt, ist Gesetz, kriegt das mal geregelt. Blizz sagt:"du musst raiden um Epics
zu kriegen" dann ist das so. Du musst farmen zum craften, ist so. Usw.

Zum PreOrdern. Ich kriege eine Erweiterung bis 100, ein Mount, ein Pet und viele Stunden Spiel. Weit mehr als die meisten anderen bieten können.
Wann es kommt ist ja schon mal egal, da ich es eh kaufe. Also warum nicht jetzt schon kaufen ? Das Geld verschwindet eh, egal wann und für die
Vorkasse habe ich ja den Levelboost (und komm mir jetzt keiner mit "will nicht nicht" - ich will ^^) und die Mounts/Pets gekriegt.

Das ist übrigens nicht persönlich an dich gerichtet, sondern alle die nun schon seit Wochen rumnölen "Boah phöser Levelboost" und "Mimimi, will fliegen"
und was sonst noch so kommt. Nehmt es hin wie Männer ! ^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (16. April 2014)

Also selbst "realistische", oder besser ausgedrückt, auf dem Teppich gebliebene Classic Spieler sagen das Open PvP bereits ausgestorben ist bevor es Flugmounts gab. Da für Open PvP einfach die wichtigste Motivation schon immer gefehlt hat, nämlich erfarmbares Equip durch Open PvP, und dieses Equip nur durch Open PvP erhältlich wäre.

Für mich persönlich war das Thema Flugmount in Cata am besten gelöst. Denn alles war für jedermann von vornherein optional ! Wer Flugmounts benutzen mochte der konnte dies von der ersten Cata Quest an machen, und wer sich dagegen entschieden hat der war eben per Bodenmount unterwegs, ich hoffe sehr darauf das Blizzard ein generelles Flugverbot wieder verwerfen wird.

Auch das Fliegen ab Level 90 zum Addon Ende zu bringen wie jetzt in MoP ist für mich nichts anderes als ein schlechter Witz.

Das in bestimmten Zonen ein Flugverbot herrscht befürworte ich hingegen sehr, zb dieses neue "Cross Realm Mega Schlachtfeld", hier muss natürlich ein Flugverbot herrschen.

Aber in den Questgebieten sollte das von Level 90 an für jeden frei wählbar sein ! Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinerlei Interesse an der "ach so schönen" Welt, für mich zählt nur auf dem schnellsten Weg Level 100 zu erreichen und mich endlich wieder in hoffentlich wieder schwierigere HC Instanzen zu stürzen !

Ich bin absolut kein Freund der Zeitlosen Insel, daher interessieren mich auch ähnliche Eventgebiete die eventuell in die Questgebiete integriert werden absolut nicht, für mich ist das hirnloses stupides grinden ohne jeden Anspruch !

Ich hoffe sehr darauf das Blizzard den Spieler nicht bevormundet und jedem seine freie Entscheidung ermöglicht.


----------



## zampata (16. April 2014)

Bandit schrieb:


> Zum Bevormunden: das nennt man Spielregeln, das was Blizz sich ausdenkt, ist Gesetz, kriegt das mal geregelt. Blizz sagt:"du musst raiden um Epics
> zu kriegen" dann ist das so. Du musst farmen zum craften, ist so. Usw.


Der Unterschied ist dass Blizzard sagt zwar du musst raiden um Epics zu bekommen. Wenn man aber keine Epics braucht, dann kann man auch questen
oder machen was einem Spaß macht.  Blizzard kann natürlich sagen "du darfst nicht fliegen". Dann sag ich "dann muss du nicht zahlen".
Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen und die müssen tun was ihnen den meisten Gewinn bringt ;-)
Wenn viele Spieler sagen "dann zahl ich nicht", dann sagt Blizzard "okay hier habt ihr, und jetzt gebt mir die Kohle".



Bandit schrieb:


> Zum PreOrdern. Ich kriege eine Erweiterung bis 100, ein Mount, ein Pet und viele Stunden Spiel.
> Wann es kommt ist ja schon mal egal, da ich es eh kaufe. Also warum nicht jetzt schon kaufen ?


Davon sind dir eigentlich nur die ersten 3 Punkte "garantiert". 
Warum nicht jetzt kaufen? Nun das einfachste Argument. Solang du das Geld nicht ausgibst könntest du es gewinnbringend anlegen. Okay das ist derzeit eher
schwierig. Alternativ könntest du es "woanders" kaufen, wo es billiger ist. Der Unterschied soll wohl bis zu 15 &#8364; betragen.




Bandit schrieb:


> habe ich ja den Levelboost (und komm mir jetzt keiner mit "will nicht nicht" - ich will ^^)


Nee das nicht, ich find den Levelbosst auch nützlich. Wenn du ihn jetzt schon verwenden willst dann ist es gut für dich.
Ich warte bis es raus kommt, dann kann ich den LEvelboost immer noch verwenden wenn ich weiß wie die Klassen denn nun "final" werden.



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Also selbst "realistische", oder besser ausgedrückt, auf dem Teppich gebliebene Classic Spieler sagen das Open PvP bereits ausgestorben ist bevor es Flugmounts gab. Da für Open PvP einfach die wichtigste Motivation schon immer gefehlt hat, nämlich erfarmbares Equip durch Open PvP, und dieses Equip nur durch Open PvP erhältlich wäre.


this. Ich denke, Open PVP lebt eigentlich nur noch in Städte Raids und .. da haben auch die wenigsten Lust zu verteidigen. Es fehlt halt ein Grund, eine Belohnung. Die generische Fraktion kommt und in 10 Min ist alles wieder wie zuvor.



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sehr darauf das Blizzard den Spieler nicht bevormundet und jedem seine freie Entscheidung ermöglicht.


noch ein Grund nicht vorzubestillen. Dann stimm ich halt mit dem Geldbeutel ab. Wenn genügend Spieler mit machen dann sieht Blizzard
"oh das Addon verkauft sich aber schlecht". Mal ganz ehrlich. Ich seh sehr wenig Spieler mit dem neuen Mount während ich zu Cata Zeiten sehr viele Spieler mit dem
Streitross gesehen hab. Klar es könnte auch heißen dass das Mount hässlich ist oder eben dass wenig vorbestellen.


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Ich seh sehr wenig Spieler mit dem neuen Mount während ich zu Cata Zeiten sehr viele Spieler mit dem
> Streitross gesehen hab. Klar es könnte auch heißen dass das Mount hässlich ist oder eben dass wenig vorbestellen.



Du vergleichst auch hier Äpfel mit Birnen^^ - nämlich ein Produkt, das ich zusätzlich erwerben muss (für höhere Kosten als wohl später mal), bei dem ich aber gar nicht weiß, wann es kommt, mit einer "kostenlosen"(^^) Kundenbindungsaktion ohne jegliche Zusatzkosten, einzig mit der Verpflichtung ein Jahr nicht zu kündigen und ZUSÄTZLICH noch einem neuen Spiel und einem Mount gratis. Natürlich wird ein Vorverkauf weniger angenommen werden als etwas, das einen ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS kostet (und für einen selbst überhaupt nichts ändert), dafür aber noch Dinge schenkt.

Du vergleichst ja auch nicht die Verlängerung deines Handyvertrages (bei dem du davon ausgehst, dass du auch ein weiteres Jahr treu bleibts) inkl. geschenkten Zusatz"zuckerln" und anderen Goodies mit dem Kauf einer neuen tollen Erweiterung deines Vertrages, die irgendwann einmal kommt, auch später noch erwerbbar ist, dich zusätzlich Geld kostet und die dir jetzt nichts bringt, was du nicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auch bekommen würdest


----------



## Arrclyde (17. April 2014)

@ Derulu:
Nicht die Diskussion auf ein anderes Thema lenken. Es ist egal was wann wo war. Ich sehe auch nur ein paar Leute mit dem Mount. Also so megabrüllermäßig scheint sich das Addon jetzt noch nicht zu verkaufen. Vielleicht warten tatsächlich viele noch ab (aus unterschiedlichen Gründen). 

@Bandit1:
Den Levelboost bekommt jeder der das Addon kauft. Abgesehen davon weiß ich jetzt schon das ich für das Addon (sollte es meinen Geschmack treffen) definitiv nicht mehr als 35 € ausgeben werde. Das ist ein Addon, kein Vollpreistitel. Zudem ein Addon zu einem Spiel für das ich auch noch monatlich blechen soll. 


Bandit schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens nicht persönlich an dich gerichtet, sondern alle die nun schon seit Wochen rumnölen "Boah phöser Levelboost" und "Mimimi, will fliegen"
> und was sonst noch so kommt. Nehmt es hin wie Männer ! ^^



Super Aussage. Vor allem der Schluss. ;-) Weißt du, echte Männer kennen den Unterschied zwischen angebrachter Kritik und "Rumnöhlen". Echte Männer haben auch keine "Mir alles scheiß egal"-Einstellung und sprechen Dinge die sie stören auch direkt an. Oh und nicht zu vergessen: Echte Männer wählen mit Ihrem Geld weil sie das Recht dazu haben. Und nur um von deiner sehr eingeschränkten Sichtweise wegzukommen: echte Frauen machen das auch. 

Und Erwachsene tun das was sie nicht verstehen können nicht als "Rumgenöhle" ab sondern akzeptierne das andere Menschen nunmal andere Meinungen haben. Und in diesem Fall haben die Fluggegner einfach mehr Unrecht als die die Flugbefürworter. Einfach weil den Gegnern nichts genommen wird wenn es kein Flugverbot gibt diese können doch gerne ihr Bodenmount benutzen wenn sie alles nur zweidimensional sehen möchten. Den Beführwortern wird aber sehr wohl etwas genommen. 

Lange rede kurzer Sinn:
Ich finde das Addon in Teilen spannend und interessant. Das andere stört mich aber schon ziemlich das ich auch auf einen Start bei Release verzichte weil ich Weiß wie ich als "echter Mann" (und vor allem als Kunde) meinen Willen von Blizzard bekomme: Ich zahle deren Rechnungen. No fly no buy, und wenn das genug machen ist fliegen in Draenor schneller zurück als man gucken kann.


----------



## Wulfgard (17. April 2014)

Blizz ist ein Unternehmen, also denkt es in Gewinnspannen. Da wäre doch folgendes Szenario durchaus vorstellbar:

1) Blizz weiß, was es an seinen Fanboys(+girls) hat, sie springen bedenkenlos auf den Zug auf, bestellen vor und verbraten den Levelboost.
2) Das AddOn erscheint und oh Wunder, es wird eine neue Rasse zu spielen sein.
3) Blöd nur, dass der Levelboost schon dahin ist, aber da gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit einen zu kaufen 
4) 80% kaufen also auch noch den Levelboost zum AddOn, macht für Blizz eine gewaltige Gewinnsteigerung und es kompensiert die Verluste
    durch abfallende Spieler.

Für den Vorstand bei Blizz dürfte damit der Tag gerettet sein 


W


----------



## Salamance (17. April 2014)

Meint ihr im Ernst, Blizzard interessiert, was eine Million deutscher Kunden wollen? Das ist ein Minimarkt. Der größte Markt ist die USA und Asien und nicht Deutschland. Naiv zu glauben, daß eure Kommentare in den deutsprachigen Foren bei Blizzard auf großes Interesse stößt.


----------



## zampata (17. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du vergleichst auch hier Äpfel mit Birnen^^ - nämlich ein Produkt, das ich zusätzlich erwerben muss (für höhere Kosten als wohl später mal), bei dem ich aber gar nicht weiß, wann es kommt, mit einer "kostenlosen"(^^)


Mit der Kritik hast du natürlich Recht. Allerdings schreib ich ja auch dass es von unserer Perspektive allein schon deswegen nicht genau gemessen werden kann, weil das Mount auch s* aussehen könnte 
(angenommen als subjektives Empfinden der meisten Käufer)
Wir haben allerdings KEINE andere Möglichkeiten den Vorverkauf zu "schätzen".
Insofern: ja es ist eine sehr ungenauer und unfairer Vergleich. Leider ist es trotzdem der einzige Vergleich den man überhaupt heran ziehen kann.
das mit "keine Kosten" stimmt auch nur halb; da man eben nicht pausieren kann und nicht jeder Spieler, der den Jahrespass kaufte auch wirklich durchspielte.
Wenn er also sonst pausiert hätte, wäre es rechnerisch gesehen trotzdem versteckte Kosten gewesen.
Unabhängig davon. Ja es ist ein sehr schlechter Vergleich. Leider ist es der einzige Vergleich den wir ziehen können (außer dir fällt was besseres ein)

Letztendlich sagt meine Behauptung nur, dass ich vermute dass weniger Spieler WoD Vorbestellt haben als den Jahrespass gekauft haben.
Gut, das sagt nicht wirklich viel über die Vorbestellungen von Cata; akzeptiert.

Meine Vermutung bleibt jedoch bestehen: die Vorbestellungen von WoD verlaufen schleppend. Wie gesagt lässt sich diese Vermutung leider nicht belegen;
allenfalls Indizien können gesammelt werden. Deren Interpredation ist ebenfalls schwierig.




Arrclyde schrieb:


> definitiv nicht mehr als 35 € ausgeben werde. Das ist ein Addon, kein Vollpreistitel. Zudem ein Addon zu einem Spiel für das ich auch noch monatlich blechen soll.


Seh ich genauso. Ich hab es schon als "Nerd Packet" bei einem Österreichischen Versandhändler gesehen. In der Vergangenheut (Cata und WoTLK) hatte dieser gegen 20 Uhr den Key verschickt;
die CD / DVD kam zwei Tage später. Fand ich bisher immer top und war auch günstiger als bei Blizz. Will aber keine Werbung machen.
Jedenfalls wenn ich es kaufe dann würd ich es wo kaufen wo es eben günstiger ist. Da ich dieses mal aber überhaupt keine Eile mit WoD verspüre 
und auch eher plane ein paar Monate zu warten bis das mit dem Fliegen geklärt ist bekomem ich es sicher noch günstiger ;-)



Arrclyde schrieb:


> andere stört mich aber schon ziemlich das ich auch auf einen Start bei Release verzichte weil ich Weiß wie ich als "echter Mann" (und vor allem als Kunde) meinen Willen von Blizzard bekomme: Ich zahle deren Rechnungen. No fly no buy, und wenn das genug machen ist fliegen in Draenor schneller zurück als man gucken kann.


Full Sign. Die Macht des Käufers




Wulfgard schrieb:


> 2) Das AddOn erscheint und oh Wunder, es wird eine neue Rasse zu spielen sein.


arg unwahrscheinlich... Dafür müsste Blizzard viele Texturen, Quest, Gebiete, etc in der Hinterhand halten die bisher nicht in den Alphas enthalten waren.
Blizzard kennt ja seine Dataminer und um ehrlich zu sein verwendet Blizzard die Dataminer auch zu seinem Vorteil und nutzt die zum Marketing ;-)
Jedenfalls ist das insofern unwarhscienlich




Salamance schrieb:


> Meint ihr im Ernst, Blizzard interessiert, was eine Million deutscher Kunden wollen? Das ist ein Minimarkt. Der größte Markt ist die USA und Asien und nicht Deutschland. Naiv zu glauben, daß eure Kommentare in den deutsprachigen Foren bei Blizzard auf großes Interesse stößt.


Natürlich sind ihnen die deutschen Kommentare Wayne, nur die gezahlten Euros sind von Interesse.
Ansonsten muss ich dich auf deinen massiven Irrtum hinweisen. Asien ist für Blizzard irrelevant. Also ja für StarCraft ist Korea sogar relevanter wie die Staaten aber WoW läuft dort nicht gut. Generell läuft WoW in Asien mehr als schlecht und in China darf Blizzard WoW nicht mal verkaufen sondern muss dies einer Chinesischen Firma überlassen. Und überraschung. Blizzard schreckt auch nicht vor länderspezifischen Anpassungen zurück.
In China sehen die Untoden anders aus, in Kore wird die ID zwei mal wöchentlich zurück gesetzt... UPS.... 

Unabhänig davon... Ist mir das latte... Ich bezahle wenn MIR das Spiel gefällt und wenn es MIR nicht gefällt dann bezahle ICH nicht. 
Dabei kann es mir vollkommen latte sein ob es den Amerikanern gefällt oder den Chinesen oder den Einwohnern von ....
Wieso sollen wir - denen das Flugverbot massiv stört - für so etwas Geld ausgeben? Dann nutze ich meine Zeit lieber in Spielen, in denen ich fliegen kann und schau mir eben Wildstar an
(von dem ich bisher relativ wenig hielt - aber das ist ein anderes Thema)


----------



## Arrclyde (17. April 2014)

Viele hier scheinen zu vergessen das der deutschsprachige Raum die Größte Zielgruppe für Computerspiele Innerhalb Europas ist. Das Als Randbemerkung, gibt Studien und Zahlen die das belegen. 

Abgesehen davon: wer denkt denn ernsthaft das dieses "ich will mir mein Fliegen nicht nehmen lassen" eine rein deutsche Ansicht ist? Das gibt es auch in den Staaten, die im übrigen NICHT der größte Raum sind in dem WOW gespielt wird. Und auch wenn in Asien die Beliebtheit von WOW eher rückläufig ist dürfte der Anteil dort ungefähr dem entsprechen was EU und US zusammen an Spielern stellen. 

@Wulfagrd:
Wie kommst du eigentlich auf den Boost? Hast du die Überschrift gelesen? Sie lautet "Flugverbot auf Draenor?". 
Abgesehen davon das der Gedanke 80% der WoW-Spieler Blizzard-Fanboys sind die alles blind kaufen völlig übertrieben ist. 

@ Zampata:
Ich kann auch warten. Ich muss nicht zwangsläufig zum Addon Start dabei sein. Ich nehm den "Ratschlag" der Fluggegner gerne an und spiele es nicht. Da Blizzard das aber nicht so Recht ist wie den Flug-Gegnern ist es so ziemlich sicher das die Einführung von mehr Komfort und dem Fliegen nicht so lange auf sich warten lässt wie so mancher gerne hätte. ;-) 

Ja Blizzard hätte aus ihrer Sicht fliegen niemals ins Spiel bringen sollen...... haben sie aber. Und das jetzt wieder rückgängig machen zu wollen halte ich für eine ganz, ganz...... gaaaaanz dumme Idee die nicht vielen gefallen wird. Aber zum Überbrücken der Wartezeit gibt es ja das ein oder andere Instanzierungstool (Lobby-MMO) um nicht in die Welt hinaus und seine Zeit vergeuden zu müssen und trotzdem weiter zu kommen. Das wird definitiv noch spannend.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2014)

Die ganze Aufregung hat eigentlich nur eine Wurzel:

Ich hab ein tolles Spielzeug und Blizzard will es mir 1 Patch lang wegnehmen. Wäh wäh wäh.

Meine güte, ich bin froh das ich mal wieder meine Bodenmounts richtig ausreiten kann, also regt euch nicht so künstlich auf, es bringt euch nicht um. Und nur wegen dem Fliegen sein Abo zu kündigen ist idiotisch.


----------



## zampata (18. April 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab ein tolles Spielzeug und Blizzard will es mir 1 Patch lang wegnehmen. Wäh wäh wäh.
> Meine güte, ich bin froh das ich mal wieder meine Bodenmounts richtig ausreiten kann, also regt euch nicht so künstlich auf, es bringt euch nicht um. Und nur wegen dem Fliegen sein Abo zu kündigen ist idiotisch.


Nein ist es nicht. Wenn du das nicht verstehst kann ich auch nichts dafür.
Wieso soll ich Geld bezahlen wenn Blizzard etwas macht was mir meinen Spielspaß raubt? Wenn DIR das Bodenmount Spaß macht dann nutze es. ICH habe keine Lust mit dem Bodenmount ewig durch die langweilige Gegend zu zuckeln.
Wenn Blizzard etwas raus nimmt was ich als essenziell von WoW betrachte dann zieh ich daraus die einzige logische Konsequenz: no fly no buy. 

Es ist vielmehr ideotisch Geld in etwas zu investieren was man bescheuert findet. Oder spendest du etwa Geld an Vereine die du doof findest? Also ich finde Nazis doof und käme nie auf die Idee denen Geld zu spenden.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich Geld bezahlen wenn Blizzard etwas macht was mir meinen Spielspaß raubt? Wenn DIR das Bodenmount Spaß macht dann nutze es. ICH habe keine Lust mit dem Bodenmount ewig durch die langweilige Gegend zu zuckeln.
> Wenn Blizzard etwas raus nimmt was ich als essenziell von WoW betrachte dann zieh ich daraus die einzige logische Konsequenz: no fly no buy.



Fliegen ist essentiell? Aha. Also ich wüsste nicht das wenn das Fliegen weg ist aufeinmal 90% Spielspaß flöten gehen würde. Schließlich sind Millionen von Spielern 2 Addons lang in den Östlichen Königreichen und Kalimdor auch ohne Fliegen ausgekommen.(Inklusive mir)

Und...oh schande, ich hab den Entdecker Titel in den Östlichen Königreichen und Kalimdor ohne Flugmount machen müssen! Wie schrecklich, buhuhu. Aus heutiger Sicht anscheinend ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. Wie hab ich das damals überlebt ohne Foren vollzuheulen?


----------



## Ashkarius (18. April 2014)

Also da ich ja selbst Classic-Spieler der (beinahe) ersten Stunde bin (meinen ursprünglichen Acc hab ich iwann im März 2005 erstellt) stört es mich gewaltig, dass solche Entscheidungen immer gleich mit der "tollen Classic-Zeit" verglichen werden.
Ja, WoW Classic WAR eine tolle Sache ... und es hat unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht, mit lauter anderen "hey, ich hab KEINE Ahnung, aber mächtig viel Laune"-Typen das Brachland rauf und runter zu eiern ... es war toll, als alles neu war und entdeckt werden musste ... es war wirklich spitze - DAMALS!

Nur hat sich seit damals die Welt weitergedreht ... und damit meine ich nicht nur die Welt von Azeroth. Neue Entwicklungen haben das Spiel verändert (manches zum Besseren, manches zum Schlechteren - wie es eben beinahe überall so ist), die Community hat sich verändert (hier allerdings großteils zum Schlechteren), die Erwartungshaltung der Spieler hat sich verändert ... und auch Markt/Konkurrenz/Spielverhalten etc etc haben sich verändert.

Daher wird man niemals - ganz egal was man macht, was manche denken/träumen/meinen - das "Classic-Feeling" von damals wirklich "wiederbeleben" können. Es WAR eine tolle Zeit und es ist sicher schade für alle, die es damals nicht miterlebt haben/miterleben konnten ... doch wir hatten auch danach tolle Zeiten in dem Spiel - mal mehr, mal weniger. Ein Teil der Veränderung war eben dass es uns Spielern mit BC und dem Erreichen der damaligen Maximalstufe ermöglicht wurde, uns in die Lüfte zu schwingen - und mal ganz ehrlich? Omfg, das HATTE was! Wer erinnert sich nicht gerne daran wie er damals mit seinem allerersten Flugmount vom Schattenmondtal zurück nach Shattrath geflogen ist? Oder wie hart man anfangs daran arbeiten musste, um endlich die 5k Gold für das "epische Fliegen" zusammenzukratzen? Oder als man dann schließlich den Ruf zusammen hatte, nach der Abschlussquest in dieser (damals) tollen Sequenz zurück nach Shatt geflogen wurde und sich endlich endlich endlich seinen ersten Netherdrachen aussuchen durfte?

Nun ja ... der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: nach all diesen Veränderungen und (Weiter-)Entwicklungen ein allgemeines Flugverbot in WoD einzuführen wäre einfach ein Rückschritt. Punkt. Das kann man nicht mit "classic-verklärten" Augen wegdiskutieren, denn einfach nur das Fliegen zu streichen ist kein einziger - nicht mal ein ganz kleiner - Schritt zurück zu den "guten alten Tagen". Nein, es wird einfach nur Spielern ein Feature weggenommen, das sie über viele Jahre schätzen und lieben gelernt haben - ersatzlos.
Wie ein Vorredner schon sagte: den Flug-Liebhabern wird ganz klar was weggenommen, wenn es gestrichen wird - die Flug-"Gegner" verlieren NICHTS, wenn es bleibt ... Leute, euch hindert HEUTE schon niemand daran, alle Gebiete per Bodenmount zu durchstreifen - macht ihr das? Hey, es hindert euch auch keiner daran, auf Schusters Rappen durch die Landschaft zu dröseln ... oder zb weiterhin mit euren Twinks (so wie früher) bis Level 40 OHNE Mount durch die Gegend zu wandeln (da sieht man NOCH viel mehr von der tollen Gegend!) ... bis Level 40 ohne Mount! ja, früher hab ich das auch gemacht ... aber ganz ehrlich? HEUTE würde ich mir das einfach nicht mehr antun! Nicht nur das Spiel hat sich verändert, sondern auch ich bzw meine Erwartungen 

Und hört bitte ENDLICH auf mit diesem "früher gab es das auch alles nicht!" ... ich kann mich noch SEHR gut an Zeiten OHNE Riesen-Flachbildfernseher erinnern (hey, es war nicht mal selbstverständlich, dass das Ding FARBE konnte ...) ... oder ohne allgegenwärtigen Internetanschluss ... oder ohne Handy ... MP3-Player ... etc etc - und ja, klar ging es auch ohne das alles ... und ja, wir hatten damals trotzdem sehr viel Spaß! Aber ganz ehrllich? Würdet ihr euch heute alle diese Dinge (Internet, Handy, Fernseher usw) einfach wegnehmen lassen und dann sagen "hey ... coooooool ... endlich ist es wieder so wie damals!"?
Ich denke doch wohl eher nicht 

PS: auch für Dinge wie Internet, Handy etc gilt: wer es nicht mag bzw nicht sinnvoll findet, nun der soll es einfach nicht nutzen. Schlicht und ergreifend. 
und auch noch ein kurzes Wort an all jene, die - berechtigte Kritik - als "rumheulen" ansehen und es lächerlich finden, "wegen sowas" aufzuhören zu spielen (bis hin zu so völlig grenzdebilen Aussagen wie "nehmt es hin wie Männer") ... es ist weder "Rumgeheule" noch lächerlich, wenn man - nachdem man einen Teil einer "Dienstleistung", die für einen persönlich eine hohe Priorität hat, einfach verliert - aufhört eben diese Dienstleistung in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Das ist einfach konsequent - es ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass man Dinge tun will, die einem Spaß machen und sich nicht einfach wie ein kleines Herdenschaf jeden Mist vorsetzen lässt und dankbar blökend weiter der Masse hinterherläuft.
Ich verkneife es mir ja auch, die Frage aufzuwerfen ob all jene, die "um jeden Preis" weiterzocken womöglich abseits des Spiels keine anderen Interessen haben


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2014)

Ich finde es lustig wie alle hier den Fakt sowieso ignorieren das Fliegen wahrscheinlich dann mit 6.1 kommen wird.


----------



## Ashkarius (18. April 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fliegen ist essentiell? Aha. Also ich wüsste nicht das wenn das Fliegen weg ist aufeinmal 90% Spielspaß flöten gehen würde.



Hmm ... interessant ... DU bestimmst also, was für einen anderen in einem Spiel/bei seiner Freizeitbeschäftigung essentiell ist? DU gibst also vor, was für wen wieviel "Prozent" des Spielspaßes ausmachen darf?

Also mal unter uns: das ist schon SO engstirnig und dämlich, dass man ein neues Wort dafür erfinden müsste.


----------



## Ashkarius (18. April 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig wie alle hier den Fakt sowieso ignorieren das Fliegen wahrscheinlich dann mit 6.1 kommen wird.



http://www.buffed.de...raenor-1113267/ ... um nur eine Quelle zu nennen, weil es mir einfach zu mühsam ist, die Meldungen auf den anderen Seiten zu dem Thema auch noch für dich rauszusuchen. (dennoch eine kleine Hilfe: http://www.lmdfdg.at/?q=wow+flugverbot+draenor )

Es ist also keineswegs "Fakt", dass Fliegen wahrscheinlich mit 6.1 kommen wird ... das WAR mal der Plan  ... die Vorzeichen derzeit stehen nunmal anders (wobei auch diese Vorzeichen natürlich nicht kein FAKT sind ... dennoch nehmen sich viele Spieler frecherweise das Recht heraus, erst mal abzuwarten, was wirklich Sache ist, bevor sie Geld ausgeben ... jaaa, ich weiß, eine echte Frechheit, aber so sind die bösen Menschen nunmal.

PS ... "Fakt" und "irgendwas passiert wahrscheinlich" schließen einander genaugenommen aus ... ein Fakt ist eine Tatsache (etwas Unumstößliches ... da ist kein Platz für "wahrscheinlich"  ...) - daher ist der Ausdruck "mal die Fakten auf den Tisch legen" auch kein Codewort für "lasst uns mal fröhlich drauf los spekulieren"


----------



## Derulu (18. April 2014)

Ashkarius schrieb:


> .. *die Vorzeichen* derzeit stehen nunmal anders



Naja "Vorzeichen" ^^- EIN Entwickler (der Kreativdirektor) sagt in einem Nebensatz in einem Interview, dass man durchaus schon überlegt hätte, das Fliegen in Draenor eventuell ganz raus zu lassen aber man überhaupt erstmal schauen wird, wie denn die temporäre Flugsperre überhaupt ankommen werden wird...^^

Es ist durchaus kein Geheimnis, dass mancher Entwickler bei Blizzard (unter anderem der während MoP wieder zum WoW-Team zurückgekehrte und zu BC/WotLk teilweise noch so hochgelobte "Foror" Alex Afrasiabi), die Einführug des Fliegens inzwischen manchmal als Fehlentscheidung ansieht, weil es die Welt "kleiner" macht - das heißt aber nicht, dass es dauerhaft entfernt werden wird. Ebenso heißt das die Aussage nicht. Die heißt: "Zum Start is' Fiegen nicht möglich, und wir schauen mal, wie das dann aufgenommen wird, bevor wir daran etwas ändern oder auch nicht"


----------



## zampata (18. April 2014)

Naja... Es heißt aber auch nicht "es kommt definitiv mit 6.1 zurück". 

Es steht einfach in den Sternen. Fest steht nur, dass man mit 6.0 nicht fliegen kann.
Und wieso soll ich dann für 6.0 bezahlen, wenn man das nicht will? Dann kann ich auch warten bis es eine Ankündigung zu 6.1 gibt und meine Entscheidung dann davon abhängig machen.
Ich blei bei meinem "no fly no buy".



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fliegen ist essentiell? Aha. Also ich wüsste nicht das wenn das Fliegen weg ist aufeinmal 90% Spielspaß flöten gehen würde.


für mich ja.  Was für dich gilt weiß ich nicht, das weißt nur du. Aber weißt du was? Für die Entscheidung ob ICH bezahle ist nur relevant was ICH finde.
Du kannst ja gern meine Kündigung ausgleichen und ein zweites Abo abschließen, das ist ganz deine Entscheidung. Und für deine Entscheidung ist es irrelevant was ich finde.
Weiß nicht was daran so kompliziert sein soll...


----------



## pampam (18. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> [...]
> für mich ja. Was für dich gilt weiß ich nicht, das weißt nur du. Aber weißt du was? Für die Entscheidung ob ICH bezahle ist nur relevant was ICH finde.
> Du kannst ja gern meine Kündigung ausgleichen und ein zweites Abo abschließen, das ist ganz deine Entscheidung. Und für deine Entscheidung ist es irrelevant was ich finde.
> Weiß nicht was daran so kompliziert sein soll...



Die Tatsache, dass manche wohl anderen Ihre Meinung aufzwingen müssen...

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich mit Flugverbot weiterspielen möchte.
Einerseits war WoW zu Classic Zeiten schon ein echt gutes Spiel, von dem ich leider zu wenig gesehen habe, und andererseits ist das Fliegen mittlerweile ein wichtiger Bestandteil im (neuen) WoW geworden.
Das größte Problem ist mMn, dass man überall Fliegen kann und es dann plötzlich nicht mehr geht.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Flugtiere langsamer zu machen.
Wieso man von 100% Boden-Mounts einen Sprung auf 280/310% Flugmounts machen musste war mir noch nie klar (150% wären angebracht gewesen und vielleicht irgendwann die Steigerung auf 200%, finde ich).


----------



## zampata (19. April 2014)

das hab ich auch nie verstanden. Im Alten WoW war man damit zum Teil sogar so schnell, dass die Pflanzen nicht rechtzeitig auf der Karte erschienen sind.
Ich vermute dass sie einfach 280% genommen haben weil dies der Geschwindigkeit der Greife entspricht.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2014)

Ashkarius schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...raenor-1113267/ ... um nur eine Quelle zu nennen, weil es mir einfach zu mühsam ist, die Meldungen auf den anderen Seiten zu dem Thema auch noch für dich rauszusuchen. (dennoch eine kleine Hilfe: http://www.lmdfdg.at...gverbot+draenor )



"Wahrscheinlich" heisst nicht 100%. Und ich bin immer Topaktuell Informiert was WoD betrifft. (Buffed ist lahm mit den Infos)



zampata schrieb:


> das hab ich auch nie verstanden. Im Alten WoW war man damit zum Teil sogar so schnell, dass die Pflanzen nicht rechtzeitig auf der Karte erschienen sind.
> Ich vermute dass sie einfach 280% genommen haben weil dies der Geschwindigkeit der Greife entspricht.



Stimmt nicht.
Die Geschwindigkeit der Greifen ist 430-433%.
Flugmaschinentaxis (Sholazarbecken) 287-288%
Rotdrachen (Wyrmruhtempel) 647-648%

Flugmounts:
Normal 250%
Schnell 380%
Schnell+ 410%

Quelle nochmal extra für dich: http://www.wowwiki.com/Speed (Mit ganz viel Liebe) und auch noch hier: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=WoW+taxi+speed

Hach, es ist so mühsam Dinge für dich rauszusuchen...


----------



## Ashkarius (19. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Naja "Vorzeichen" ^^- EIN Entwickler (der Kreativdirektor) sagt in einem Nebensatz in einem Interview, dass man durchaus schon überlegt hätte, das Fliegen in Draenor eventuell ganz raus zu lassen aber man überhaupt erstmal schauen wird, wie denn die temporäre Flugsperre überhaupt ankommen werden wird...^^
> 
> Es ist durchaus kein Geheimnis, dass mancher Entwickler bei Blizzard (unter anderem der während MoP wieder zum WoW-Team zurückgekehrte und zu BC/WotLk teilweise noch so hochgelobte "Foror" Alex Afrasiabi), die Einführug des Fliegens inzwischen manchmal als Fehlentscheidung ansieht, weil es die Welt "kleiner" macht - das heißt aber nicht, dass es dauerhaft entfernt werden wird. Ebenso heißt das die Aussage nicht. Die heißt: "Zum Start is' Fiegen nicht möglich, und wir schauen mal, wie das dann aufgenommen wird, bevor wir daran etwas ändern oder auch nicht"



Die Betonung von "EIN Entwickler" und "Es ist durchaus kein Geheimnis, dass mancher Entwickler bei Blizzard [...]" widerspricht sich ein wenig ... ne?
Der Stand der Dinge ist nun mal, dass Fliegen in Draenor anfangs nicht möglich sein wird (egal, wie schnell/langsam man levelt) sondern FRÜHESTENS mit einem im Moment als 6.1 betitelten Patch eingeführt wird (wobei natürlich in den Sternen steht, in welchem Abstand zum Release dieser Patch kommt ... oder ob nicht - wie ja nicht unüblich - dieses "Feature" womöglich auf einen NOCH späteren Patch verschoben wird) und dass die (durchaus nicht völlig unwahrscheinliche) Möglichkeit besteht, dass man aufs Fliegen in Draenor komplett wird verzichten müssen.

Nun, es gibt eben - wie schon ein paar mal erwähnt - Spieler, denen das Fliegen als Teil des Spiels einfach wichtig ist, die einfach die Nase voll von irgendwelchen Bevormundungen und Rückschritten haben (nochmal: wer lieber reiten will, KANN das ja ... egal wann und egal wo) und denen in der "momentanen Lage" einfach zuviele Fragezeichen und zuwenig konkrete Aussagen zu dem Thema bestehen. Daher sind eben einige zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass sie ja nichts "riskieren" wenn sie erst mal abwarten anstatt Blizzard ein Addon abzukaufen, von dem einfach nicht sicher ist, ob auch alles enthalten sein wird, was ihnen wichtig ist - und genauso halte ich es eben auch: ich warte ab, bis Draenor Release hatte ... warte ab, ob und falls ja sie das Fliegen einführen, denn DANN kann ich es immer noch kaufen und bin auch bereit, dafür Geld auszugeben. 
Die Kündigung des Abos bis dahin hängt einfach mehr damit zusammen, dass durch diese "vage Situation" ein Weiterspielen einfach nicht sicher ist und - mal ganz ehrlich - Blizzard einfach im moment mal wieder nichts zur Überbrückung bietet. Der Release von Patch 5.4 (der letzte mit Inhalten) war immerhin schon am 11. September 2013 (!!) und das liegt nun immerhin 7 Monate zurück ... eine ziemlich lange Zeit - und wenn man bedenkt, dass sich - wie von Blizz auch soweit bestätigt - bis zum Release des WoD-Pre-Patches nicht mehr wirklich was tun wird ... !?! So wie die Dinge im Moment liegen, kann man wohl getrost davon ausgehen, dass es zumindest Herbst wird bis WoD an den Start geht ... September vielleicht? ... dann hätten wir ein Jahr (!!!) voll ohne neue Inhalte - was ja allerdings auch nicht so wirklich was Neues wäre, ne?


----------



## Ashkarius (19. April 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> "Wahrscheinlich" heisst nicht 100%.



Von 100% hat auch keiner gesprochen ... DU sprichst von "Fakten", andere von Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Es soll aber Leute geben, die nicht bereit sind, ein Produkt auf der Grundlage von "vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht" zu erwerben.




> Hach, es ist so mühsam Dinge für dich rauszusuchen...



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass die beiden Beiträge von unterschiedlichen Usern verfasst wurden ... ne?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2014)

Ashkarius schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass die beiden Beiträge von unterschiedlichen Usern verfasst wurden ... ne?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zampata (24. April 2014)

was er uns damit sagen will, wird wohl immer ein Geheimnis bleiben.
Der Thread ist mit Sicherheit noch nicht "verlassen".


----------



## Rabaz (24. April 2014)

Wenn man das Flugverbot mittelfristig auch wieder zurück nimmt zB. mit max level oder 6.1 dann werde ich es wohl ertragen. 

Ich habe einfach das Gefühl verarscht zu werden, wenn man mir ein feature was ich mag wegnimmt und mir das als Bereicherung meines Spielerlebnisses verkaufen will. Ich habe noch nicht eine Minute irgendwo mehr Spaß gehabt nur weil ich latschen musste. Und das Argument man würde mehr entdecken ist auch schwach, denn ich habe bisher noch jeden Stein und jedes Gebüsch und jedes dumme Waldschwein persönlich mit Namen gekannt nachher auch wenn ich fliegen konnte. In MOP muss auch jetzt noch jeder twink zu Fuß gehen selbst wenn es der siebte ist und zeig mir mal einen der da noch Spaß daran hat. Im Gegenteil: genau das hält mich davon ab, noch einen durch Pandaria zu kloppen.

In meinen Flugmounts stecken hunderttausende an Gold, ich möchte die auch bitte benutzen. Ich nehme auch an, dass man weiterhin welche kaufen darf im shop für schlappe 20 € was ja schon eine Frechheit ist für EIN item, dafür kauf ich woanders ein ganzes Spiel. Da sollen sie doch bitte ein Schild dranhängen "funktioniert bald nicht mehr", mal gucken wie der Laden dann noch läuft.


----------



## Zaid (24. April 2014)

Man man man 

ICH KAUFS NET NEIN NEIN NEIN...... 

Mir egal ob man Fliegen kann oder net zum Start werd ich reinschaun. 

Und früher oder später kauft ihr euch eh alle das Addon das 
ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. 
Ob fliegen oder net ihr habt das verlangen mal reinzuschaun 
und die neuen Gebiete sowie Instanzen etc pP zu erkunden.
Denn früher oder später kehrt man doch zu WoW zurück
und wenns nur 1 Monat sein sollte so wie bei mir. 
Ich schau alle 4 - 5 Monate mal wieder 1 Monat in WoW rein.


----------



## KilJael (24. April 2014)

Rabaz schrieb:


> In meinen Flugmounts stecken hunderttausende an Gold, ich möchte die auch bitte benutzen. Ich nehme auch an, dass man weiterhin welche kaufen darf im shop für schlappe 20 € was ja schon eine Frechheit ist für EIN item, dafür kauf ich woanders ein ganzes Spiel. Da sollen sie doch bitte ein Schild dranhängen "funktioniert bald nicht mehr", mal gucken wie der Laden dann noch läuft.



Öhm niemand zwingd dich hunderttausende Goldstücke für Mounts zu verballern, außerdem was brubbelst du da von wegen "funktioniert bald nicht mehr"? Flugmounts funktionieren auch zum Start von WoD wie immer in den dafür vorher gesehenen Bereichen und das schließt nun mal Draenei/Blutelfen-Startgebiete, Sunwell sowie Alt-Draenor aus, in den anderen Bereichen funktioniert es auch weiterhin. Ich frag mich eh was dieser große Aufschrei soll, klar wird fliegen kommen, nur halt nicht zu Beginn und auch nicht sofort auf max Level, das ist halt Draenor, da konnte damals mit 70 auch keine Sau fliegen weil keiner die Kohle dafür hatte


----------



## Dark_Lady (24. April 2014)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Wenn man das Flugverbot mittelfristig auch wieder zurück nimmt zB. mit max level oder 6.1 dann werde ich es wohl ertragen.
> 
> Ich habe einfach das Gefühl verarscht zu werden, wenn man mir ein feature was ich mag wegnimmt und mir das als Bereicherung meines Spielerlebnisses verkaufen will.



Du erinnerst dich aber schon noch an die Anfänge von WotLK und MoP, oder?
Bzw erinnert sich jeder andere da noch dran?

Scheinbar nicht - weil da gabs auch in der Levelphase Null fliegen, sondern zu Fuß latschen war angesagt... Erst auf Max gabs Fliegen - und in Nordend dann nen Folianten für's Twinkfliegen.

Ich find's jedenfalls extrem amüsant, wie hier jetzt alle an die Decke gehen und den Kauf boykottieren wollen, nur weil ein Bereich des Spiel (erstmal) ohne Flugmount auskommen muss.
Aber gut - bleibt mal schön alle weg, dann levelt es sich angenehmer und ist nicht so überlaufen...


----------



## pampam (24. April 2014)

Zaid schrieb:


> [...]
> Und früher oder später kauft ihr euch eh alle das Addon das
> ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
> Ob fliegen oder net ihr habt das verlangen mal reinzuschaun
> ...



Du denkst auch, alle sind (so) süchtig (wie du), oder?
ich selbst kenne genug Leute, die vor Jahren aufgehört und nie wieder gespielt haben.




KilJael schrieb:


> [...]
> konnte damals mit 70 auch keine Sau fliegen weil keiner die Kohle dafür hatte



Doch das 60% Fliegen hatte jeder und war auch nicht sonderlich teuer (ich hatte nie viel Gold, aber damals hatte nach dem Leveln auf 70 jeder der 4 Chars genug Gold dafür), 
die 5000g für das 280% Fliegen dagegen waren heftig.


----------



## KilJael (24. April 2014)

Das normale fliegen, kostete 1000g und brachte kaum Vorteile (na wer erinnert sich noch an die 60% Fluggeschwindigkeit) und dieser 1000g hatte man nicht wirklich sofort auf der Kralle, man wollte ja erstmal richtig reiten können, was ja auch 1000g kostete +300g für die 60% normal reiten. Klar später hatte dann jeder das normale Fliegen und einige das schnelle Fliegen, aber kaum einer von Beginn an. Mit WoD kommt halt das gleiche nochmal, nur das diesmal nicht Gold das entscheidende Zünglein an der Waage ist, sondern Zeit


----------



## Salamance (24. April 2014)

Ich stimme KilJael zu. Bei BC konnte man erst mit Lv 70 fliegen lernen und man brauchte das erste Flugmount. Bei Nordend konnte man erst mit Lv 78 fliegen und später für einen Twink mit dem Folianten zum Flug verhelfen. Bei Cata mußte man die Fluglizenz erwerben (lv 60) und bei MoP gings auch erst mit dem MaxLv 90. Was ist bei Draenor also anders? Man wird vermutlich wie bei allen bisherigen Erweiterungen erst mit dem MaxLv fliegen können (das ist jetzt eine Annahme). Was Blizzard tatsächlich macht, werden wir erst im Laufe des Jahres oder auf der Blizzcon erfahren.


----------



## Rabaz (24. April 2014)

KilJael schrieb:


> Das normale fliegen, kostete 1000g und brachte kaum Vorteile (na wer erinnert sich noch an die 60% Fluggeschwindigkeit) und dieser 1000g hatte man nicht wirklich sofort auf der Kralle, man wollte ja erstmal richtig reiten können, was ja auch 1000g kostete +300g für die 60% normal reiten. Klar später hatte dann jeder das normale Fliegen und einige das schnelle Fliegen, aber kaum einer von Beginn an. Mit WoD kommt halt das gleiche nochmal, nur das diesmal nicht Gold das entscheidende Zünglein an der Waage ist, sondern Zeit




Was willst du uns denn jetzt mitteilen ? Dass du es ok findest ? Ist doch gut meine Fresse dann lauf doch. Das nimmt dir doch keiner weg.

Was soll den das kindische Gehacke auf alles was einen leisen Hauch von Kritik enthält. Ist der ulu heute nicht da, dass du hier die Verteidigung von jedem Mist bis aufs Blut und bis in jedes Detail übernimmst ? Hier gehts darum wie man zum Flugverbot steht und ich finde es Scheiße. Damit müsst ihr fanboys & girls nunmal leben.

Ich habe durchaus ein paar Argumente genannt. Da habe ich von eurer Seite noch KEINS hier gelesen außer der bloßen Unterstellung, dass es mein Spielerlebnis bereichert. Und da kann ich definitiv sagen dass es für mich nicht zutrifft. In MOP ist immer noch Flugverbot bis lvl 90. Jetzt sag mir doch mal jemand ein paar Beispiele was daran so toll ist, bin sehr gespannt. 

Wenn ihr wenigstens etwas Munition hättet, aber da ist NIX außer Geschwätz. Diese ganzen Annahmen man würde die Welt besser erleben und Spielern begegnen usw. haben sich doch gar nicht bewahrheitet, ES STIMMT DOCH EINFACH NICHT.


----------



## Rabaz (24. April 2014)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Ich find's jedenfalls extrem amüsant, wie hier jetzt alle an die Decke gehen und den Kauf boykottieren wollen, nur weil ein Bereich des Spiel (erstmal) ohne Flugmount auskommen muss.
> Aber gut - bleibt mal schön alle weg, dann levelt es sich angenehmer und ist nicht so überlaufen...



Ich finds amüsant wie geschwätzt und Worte im Mund verdreht werden ohne zu lesen. Hier hat bisher nur ganz genau EINER gesagt dass er es deswegen abbestellt hat und nicht kaufen wird wenn es so bleibt. Aber werdet ruhig unsachlich, was anderes habt ihr ja nicht.


----------



## Salamance (24. April 2014)

Dann hätte er schon mit Ende Classic aufhören müssen. Du raffst es nicht, daß bei allen Erweiterungen erst Fliegen mit dem Maximal Level möglich war und es mit WoD NICHTS NEUES ist. Classic: Kein Fliegen; BC: Level 70; WotLK: Level 78 (Kaltwetterflug); Cata: neu mit Level 60 (erforderlich Fluglizenz) und MoP: Level 90 Weisheit der vier Winde. Was ändert sich also? Nichts. WoD: _Vermutlich mit Maximal Level 100_ (vorläufige Info: nicht vor Patch 6.1). In den anderen Erweiterungen vor WoD: Reiten/Laufen -> kein Fliegen vor dem Maximal Level. Hat das jetzt jeder verstanden?


----------



## pampam (24. April 2014)

Es geht doch nicht um fliegen mit max. Level oder Fliegen mit patch 6.x, sondern darum, dass man möglichweiße gar nicht fliegen können wird.


----------



## zampata (25. April 2014)

endlich mal einer der weiß um was es überhaupt geht. Immer die Leute die irgendwas dazu schreiben ohne überhaupt gelesen zu haben was andere geschrieben haben...




KilJael schrieb:


> Das normale fliegen, kostete 1000g und brachte kaum Vorteile (na wer erinnert sich noch an die 60% Fluggeschwindigkeit)


ja, war wie eine angezogene Handbremse. Trotzdem ein richtig schönes Gefühl. Und die 60% langten um sich nicht über jeden dämlichen scheiß Stein aufzuregen
oder eine Mauer zu umrunden. Bin damals Straßen zwar entlang geritten, Hindernisse habe ich aber umflogen (oder von Karte zu Karte geflogen).



Salamance schrieb:


> Was ist bei Draenor also anders? Man wird vermutlich wie bei allen bisherigen Erweiterungen erst mit dem MaxLv fliegen können (das ist jetzt eine Annahme). Was Blizzard tatsächlich macht, werden wir erst im Laufe des Jahres oder auf der Blizzcon erfahren.


Thread lesen, dann wüsstest du es ;-)


----------



## Sinistryx (25. April 2014)

Mh... da ich WoD sowieso nicht kaufen werde (Class Perks schmecken zu sehr nach recycleten Talenten der WOTLK-Talentbäume und Garnisonen zu sehr nach Housing, dass Blizzard in der Vergangenheit schneller einen Riegel vorschob, als man gucken konnte), empfinde ich diese ganze Flugdiskussion als "weniger schlimm".
Ich verstehe beide Seiten, muss aber auch sagen, dass Blizzard mit BC einfach einen Fehler beging und Fliegen allgegenwärtig zuließ, anstatt es auf bestimmte Zonen zu begrenzen. Seien wir mal ehrlich - Fliegen war und IST heute noch eine Komfortfunktion; der Nutzen hielt und hält sich in Grenzen (einige Ini-/Raid-Eingänge, einige wichtige Orte, etc.). Blizzard hat aber auch verdammt viel selbst verbockt, indem sie Content so entwickelten, dass man zwangläufig fliegen musste (Endlevelzonen in WOTLK, Levelzonen in Cataclysm).
MoP ruderte dahingegen zurück; das Leveln war ohne Flugmount möglich, es gab keine Orte, die man erreichen musste mit einem Flugmount.
Den Flugverbotsgegner geht es häufig auch nicht um genau das - das Fehlen des Flugmounts während des Levelns. Es ist vielmehr das Gefühl "Ha, Höchststufe! Jetzt schnell zum Fluglehrer, Flugskill kaufen und die Zonen per Luft durchfliegen".
Es ist unbestreitbar - Fliegen ist schneller und komfortabler. Da kommt KEINE Greifenflugroute heran und das verbessern ebend dieser ist auch nur ein leichtes Trösten.
Die Berfürworter sehen dies einfach nicht - und ich würde wetten, dass von diesen Leuten ein kleine Menge heute noch mit ihrem Bodenmount herumreitet und/oder Greifenflugrouten nutzt. Das Fliegen ist nunmal seit Jahren im Spiel verankert; das jetzt (sogar nur temporär) zu entfernen käme mir wie eine Bevormundung vor seutens Blizzard. Und die haben ja erst das Fliegen ermöglicht.

ich weiß nicht, was bei Blizzard vor sich geht, aber ich habe seit Cataclysm/MoP einfach nur das Bild eines Ruderbootes vor Augen, dass mit einem Paddel im kreis herumfährt und steif und fest behauptet, das sei vorwärts, um seine Kunden zu beruhigen, die etwas merken könnten.
Meine Meinung: sie wissen selbst nicht so ganz, was sie wollen und testen erstmal alles aus. Hinterher kommt von all dem, dass jetzt in den Infos auf diversen Seiten kursiert, nichts heraus - wir sind in der Alpha - das ist so, als würde eine schwangere Frau in der 2. Schwangerschaftswoche ein Ultraschall von ihrem Uterus haben will und fragt "Was wird es denn??" (in der 2. SSW kann man weder einen Fotus großartig erkennen, noch Geschlecht bestimmen - das wäre der Schallkopf am Kopf der Frau sinniger, um ein hirn zu erschallen).


----------



## Zaid (25. April 2014)

An pampam !!!! 
Ich finde es immer wieder schön, dass man immer sofort beleidigend werden muss  
Ich freu mich immer wieder über sowas  
Mich als Abhängig darzustellen ist das erste mal  *probs* an dich  

AAAAAAber was hat das mit Sucht zutun ? 
Wenn ich alle halbe Jahre mal für 1 Monat reinschaue hmm 
Also ich habe eine andere aufassung von "Sucht" 
Aber jedem das seine  



und nu b2t

Wie schon viele sagen Blizz hat ziemlich viel selber verbockt, aber das passiert halt. 
Man kann ja leider die Uhr net zurückdrehn ich glaube Blizz häts bei einigen Dingen
sicherlich gerne gemacht. 
Und man kann es nie "allen" recht machen. 
Das geht einfach net.
Das ist wie mit einem Steak der eine mags durch der eine Medium 
und der letzte isst garkein Fleisch. 
(Stromberg lässt grüßen)


----------



## Derulu (25. April 2014)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach das Gefühl verarscht zu werden, wenn man mir ein feature was ich mag wegnimmt und mir das als Bereicherung meines Spielerlebnisses verkaufen will. Ich habe noch nicht eine Minute irgendwo mehr Spaß gehabt nur weil ich latschen musste. Und das Argument man würde mehr entdecken ist auch schwach, denn ich habe bisher noch jeden Stein und jedes Gebüsch und jedes dumme Waldschwein persönlich mit Namen gekannt nachher auch wenn ich fliegen konnte. In MOP muss auch jetzt noch jeder twink zu Fuß gehen selbst wenn es der siebte ist und zeig mir mal einen der da noch Spaß daran hat. Im Gegenteil: genau das hält mich davon ab, noch einen durch Pandaria zu kloppen.



A) "Twinken" ist in der Form, nicht mehr so erwünscht, fast alle implementierten Dinge vor Patch 5.4 zeigen sehr deutlich, dass der Entwickler will, dass sich die Leute wieder mehr auf einen Charakter konzentrieren, nicht 10 verschiedene spielen, aber keinen so "richtig"
 Das Hauptargument ist auch nicht "man kann mehr entdecken", diese Aussage ist nur Teil eines größeren Arguments des Entwicklers: Die Welt (un das schließt im weitesten Sinn "Entdeckung" mit ein), wirkt kleiner, wen man fliegen kann. Die Classic-Welt war zB. bis Cataclysm gefühlt deutlich "größer", als sie es seither ist, obwohl sich nichts an der Größe geändert hat, einzig "Fliegen" wurde eingeführt 



KilJael schrieb:


> Öhm niemand zwingd dich hunderttausende Goldstücke für Mounts zu verballern, außerdem was brubbelst du da von wegen "funktioniert bald nicht mehr"? Flugmounts funktionieren auch zum Start von WoD wie immer in den dafür vorher gesehenen Bereichen und das schließt nun mal Draenei/Blutelfen-Startgebiete, Sunwell sowie Alt-Draenor aus, in den anderen Bereichen funktioniert es auch weiterhin. Ich frag mich eh was dieser große Aufschrei soll, klar wird fliegen kommen, nur halt nicht zu Beginn und auch nicht sofort auf max Level, das ist halt Draenor, da konnte damals mit 70 auch keine Sau fliegen weil keiner die Kohle dafür hatte



Sag mal...was ist das denn für eine Wortwahl? Diskutiert man heute so?




Rabaz schrieb:


> Was soll den das kindische Gehacke auf alles was einen leisen Hauch von Kritik enthält. Ist der ulu heute nicht da, dass du hier die Verteidigung von jedem Mist bis aufs Blut und bis in jedes Detail übernimmst ? Hier gehts darum wie man zum Flugverbot steht und ich finde es Scheiße. Damit müsst ihr fanboys & girls nunmal leben.



Soso, du siehst es "anders" als andere, deshalb ist deine Aussage richtiger als die von anderen (du kannst meinen Namen übrigens gerne ausschreiben) und deine Argumente "sinniger"? Und jeder der es anders sieht ist "Fanboy1111Eld" oder "Fangirl11111111Elf" - interessante und spannende Diskussionskultur ist das



Sinistryx schrieb:


> Class Perks schmecken zu sehr nach recycleten Talenten der WOTLK-Talentbäume



Du erwähnst selbst ständig den Unterschied (ich hab ihn dir fett markiert), trotzdem scheinst du ihn zu negieren. In WotLk waren das die Talente der TALENTBÄUME - das was man angeblich wählen wählen konnte (um sich zu "individualisieren"), aber dann eigentlich wählen MUSSTE, weil es die einfach keine wirklich sinnigen Alternativen gab, ohne massive Einbußen hinzunehmen. Die Perks sind aber bloß ZAUBERÄNDERUNG, die man NICHT wählen kann, sondern die man ALLE AUTOMATISCH erhält (eine "Aufwertung" der Zauber, so wie es früher die beim Lehrer erlernbaren "Stufen" der Zauber waren). Sie haben dieselbe Wirkung- aber die Wirkung war nicht der Grund für die damalige Entfernung...


----------



## Wulfgard (25. April 2014)

Lassen wir doch mal simple Fakten sprechen und ziehen einen Vergleich zu rl und der heutigen Technik:

Wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre, dann miete ich meist ein Auto für 1 Woche und sehe mir das Land gerne von der Straße aus an.
So bekomme ich sehr persönliche Eindrücke von Land und Leute, weil ich auch dort stehen bleiben kann, wo es mir gefällt.
(das wäre in WoW das Reiten)

Wenn man sich das gleiche Land nun per Helikopter-Rundflug ansehen könnte(ist leider nicht überall möglich), dann würde
das ein völlig neues Erlebnis darstellen, mit vielen neuen und staunenswerten Eindrücken, die man eben nur aus der Luft
zu sehen bekommt.
(das wäre das Fliegen in WoW)

Fakt ist also, dass es zweimal einen AHA Effekt gibt, wenn ich einen neuen Landstrich erkunde, einmal vom Boden und einmal
von der Luft aus.
Sollte also tatsächlich ein generelles Flugverbot für WoD erteilt werden(also auch mit Level 100), dann nimmt man uns schlicht
und einfach ein "AHA" weg und beraubt uns eines zusätzlichen Weges, das Land für sich neu zu entdecken.

Und nur mal so am Rande, falls das einige schon verdrängt haben, das nervige am reiten war doch eigentlich das seltsame
Aggro-Management von Blizz. Wer kennt nicht das leidige Problem, dass man auch noch mit Level 90 die Aufmerksamkeit der
Level 5 Banditen im Elwynn Wald locker auf sich zieht, sie dich mitunter sogar abmounten können und wenn man sehr viel
Geduld aufbringt, sogar noch den Tod erleiden kann.
Da wünsche ich mir schon lange eine Funktion aus dem alten Darc Age of Camelot, wenn der Levelunterschied zu groß war,
konnte man nicht mehr getroffen werden(was ja auch mehr Sinn machen würde).


W


----------



## Salamance (25. April 2014)

Möglicherweise! Das sind vorläufige Infos und mehr gibts zur Zeit von Blizzard nicht. Warum hängt ihr euch daran auf? Erstmal wird man in WoD nicht fliegen können und was danach kommt, werden wir sehen, wenn Blizzard weitere Infos heraus gibt, was entweder zwischen Mai-Nov sein kann oder aber auf der Blizzcon am 7./8. November. Alles andere sind Theorien und Spekulationen.


----------



## Dark_Lady (25. April 2014)

Vor der Blizzcon kommt im August ja erst mal noch die Gamescom - und da konnte man vor 2 Jahre MoP anspielen, ich denke, dieses Jahr wird man da dann WoD anspielen können und spätestens dann wird man sicherlich auch schon mal mehr wissen in Sachen Fliegen.


----------



## Derulu (25. April 2014)

Wulfgard schrieb:


> Da wünsche ich mir schon lange eine Funktion aus dem alten Darc Age of Camelot, wenn der Levelunterschied zu groß war,
> konnte man nicht mehr getroffen werden(was ja auch mehr Sinn machen würde).



Das ist aber doch auch in WoW der Fall (und zwar schon immer). Mit deutlich höherem Level, wird man quasi nicht mehr getroffen (ausser mit "Sonderfähigekeiten") von den Mobs. Genauso hab ich zB. das Gift der Gifhautravasaurier für den gleichnamigen Reitraptor bekommen (Rüstung aus, damit auch ich IHM keinen großen Schaden mehr zufüge) und dann ran an den Level 40 Mob (mit Level 85) und "hauen lassen", bis er mal Gift spuckt. Ebenso wurden damals doch die Waffenskills "gelevelt" - Mobs mit ungefähr halb so hohem Level wie man selbst rausgesucht (weil die einen quasi nicht töten können, weil sie fast nur verfehlen), Rüstung aus (damit man ihn nicht umkloppt durch zu hohe Werte, also bloß Basiswerte an), Buffs aus, niedrigstufige, am besten "weiße" Waffe angelegt und "in den Kampf" gegangen und erstmal 20min auf den Mob eingeklopft




Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Vor der Blizzcon kommt im August ja erst mal noch die Gamescom - und da konnte man vor 2 Jahre MoP anspielen, ich denke, dieses Jahr wird man da dann WoD anspielen können und spätestens dann wird man sicherlich auch schon mal mehr wissen in Sachen Fliegen.



Das bezweifle ich dahingehend, als aktuell die Aussage ist, man wolle (wohl zumindest bis Patch 6.1) "evaluieren", wie denn ein Flugverbot überhaupt ankommt um es unter Umständen dann auf "dauerhaft" auszuweite...oder eben nicht


----------



## zampata (25. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das Hauptargument ist auch nicht "man kann mehr entdecken", diese Aussage ist nur Teil eines größeren Arguments des Entwicklers: Die Welt (un das schließt im weitesten Sinn "Entdeckung" mit ein), wirkt kleiner, wen man fliegen kann. Die Classic-Welt war zB. bis Cataclysm gefühlt deutlich "größer", als sie es seither ist, obwohl sich nichts an der Größe geändert hat, einzig "Fliegen" wurde eingeführt


Ist sie das wirklich? Die "Classic" Welt bestand aus 2 kompletten Kontinenten, durch die du ewig reisen musstest. Auch mit dem eigenen Flugmount dauert es eine gefühlte Ewigkeit
bis man von Teldrassil bis Ulduum geflogen ist. Ob ich jetzt 20 Minuten mit dem Flugtaxi unterwegs bin oder 10 Minuten selber Fliege, die Welt ist immer noch riesig.

Der Unterschied ist IMMOH eher dass früher alles verteilt war. Dort war Onyxias Hort, dort war der BWL, dort wiederum Naxramas.
Ach während BC waren einige Raids in der Classic Welt (Karazhan, Zul Aman, Sunnwell). Doch dann fing Blizzard an alle neuen Raids in den jeweiligen neuen Zonen zu veröffentlichen.
Okay wenn man genau nachrechnet stellt man fest dass dies auch an der Anzahl der veröffentlichten Raidtiers pro Erweiterung liegen könnte. Es gibt auch immer wenniger Raidtiers pro
Expansion und das könnte der Grund sein dass alle Raidtiers halt nur noch in den Zonen des jeweilien Addons liegen. DADURCH wird die Welt kleiner.
Und natürlich an den Portalen. Cataclysm brachte Portale in die ganze Welt (okay ist auch falsch, es gab auch schon früher Portale beispielsweise während BC in die Höhlen der Zeit).
DAS ist IMMOH eher der Grund für die kleine Welt. Wenn ich heute in den Krater von Unguro will dann nehm ich das Portal und fliege 2 Minuten... 
Der wirkliche Continentverkleinere sind dabei aber die Portale




Wulfgard schrieb:


> Wenn man sich das gleiche Land nun per Helikopter-Rundflug ansehen könnte(ist leider nicht überall möglich), dann würde
> das ein völlig neues Erlebnis darstellen, mit vielen neuen und staunenswerten Eindrücken, die man eben nur aus der Luft
> zu sehen bekommt.
> (das wäre das Fliegen in WoW)



nein. Der Helikopter Rundflug wäre eher der Greifenmeister da du ihn nicht selber Steuern kannst. Außerdem wäre es ziemlich gefährlich mit dem Heli tief zu fliegen
und jede Ecke anzugucken... Ich würde daher eher Tauchen empfehlen. Beim Tauchen kannst du - wie das Fliegen in WoW - nah an die Objekte heran fliegen,
du kannst hoch schwimmen und alles von oben sehen und Berge umschwimmen.
Alternativ könnte man auch eine Drohne mit Kamera und Fernsteuerung nehmen aber ich denke, es gibt mehr Leute die getaucht sind als Leute die so eine Drohne geflogen sind ^^





Salamance schrieb:


> Möglicherweise! Das sind vorläufige Infos und mehr gibts zur Zeit von Blizzard nicht. Warum hängt ihr euch daran auf? Erstmal wird man in WoD nicht fliegen können und was danach kommt, werden wir sehen, wenn Blizzard weitere Infos heraus gibt, was entweder zwischen Mai-Nov sein kann oder aber auf der Blizzcon am 7./8. November. Alles andere sind Theorien und Spekulationen.



Naja genau aus dem Grund sage / empfehle ich ja die Erweiterung noch nicht vorzubestellen da einfach keiner Weiß was genau drin ist. Ich hab einfach kein Bock verarscht zu werden
(ich will Fliegen, kauf die Erweiterung, Levele und Warte auf 6.1 --- 6.1 da --- bähm -- immer noch kein Fliegen --- Erweiterung in die Ecke schmeißen).
Hab ich einfach kein Bock drauf. Wart ich lieber bis Blizzard sagt so siehts aus und dann entscheide ich kaufen oder nicht kaufen. Und ohne Fliegen im Content (nicht unbedingt beim Leveln) 
sag ich halt, wie manche anderen "no fly, no buy".




Derulu schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich dahingehend, als aktuell die Aussage ist, man wolle (wohl zumindest bis Patch 6.1) "evaluieren", wie denn ein Flugverbot überhaupt ankommt um es unter Umständen dann auf "dauerhaft" auszuweite...oder eben nicht



genau und das ist der Punkt den mich und manche anderen am meisten aufregen. Ich will einfach wissen was Sache ist, zumindest dann wenn ich das Addon kaufe.
Wenn Blizzard klar sagt dass sie ein Addon ohne Fliegen veröffentlichen, dann bin ich zufrieden und kaufe die Erweiterung einfach nicht sondern Spiel was anderes.
Wenn Blizzard klar sagt, dass man mit Level 100 Fliegen kann dann bestelle ich die Erweiterung sofort.
Wenn Blizzard klar sagt, dass man mit 6.1 Fliegen kann, dann warte ich auf 6.1 ...
Das sind alles Punkte, bei denen ich weiß was ich tue.
Wenn Blizzard - wie bisher - aber sagt .. schauen wir mal.. dann ist das so als wenn Blizzard sagt, schauen wir mal ob wir Raids implementieren. Schauen wir mal ob es neue Level oder Fertigkeiten gibt.

Ich hab dann einfach keine Lust die Erweiterung zu kaufen, ewig zu warten und enttäuscht zu werden. Das finde ich eigentlich noch frustrierender als gleich zu sagen, dass ich die Erweiterung überspringe.
Bei zweiteres würde ich mich für die nächste Erweiterung interessieren und Berichte dazu lesen.


----------



## Sinistryx (25. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du erwähnst selbst ständig den Unterschied (ich hab ihn dir fett markiert), trotzdem scheinst du ihn zu negieren. In WotLk waren das die Talente der TALENTBÄUME - das was man angeblich wählen wählen konnte (um sich zu "individualisieren"), aber dann eigentlich wählen MUSSTE, weil es die einfach keine wirklich sinnigen Alternativen gab, ohne massive Einbußen hinzunehmen. Die Perks sind aber bloß ZAUBERÄNDERUNG, die man NICHT wählen kann, sondern die man ALLE AUTOMATISCH erhält (eine "Aufwertung" der Zauber, so wie es früher die beim Lehrer erlernbaren "Stufen" der Zauber waren). Sie haben dieselbe Wirkung- aber die Wirkung war nicht der Grund für die damalige Entfernung...



Hab ich eine Wahl, wenn ich zwischen "Hui" und "Pfui" wählen muss? Oder, noch besser: letzte Bundestagswahlen hatte ich die Wahl zwischen CDU, SPD, Linke, Grünen und FDP. 4 von denen fielen raus, weil mir entweder das Programm nicht gefiel, die Politiker schrecklich sind oder Dinge vorgefallen sind, die denen meine Stimme kostete.
Hatte ich da eine Wahl - entweder bei einem zu 100% mein Kreuzchen zu machen oder bei 4 zu 0%? Das ist keine Wahl.
Gleiches gilt für die Talentbäume zu WOTLK-Zeiten - es gab schlicht und ergreifend keine Wahl, ein Großteil ( wenn nicht sogar alle Punkte) waren dank der Spielerschaft, Theory-Crafting und und und schon vergeben. Im Grund hätte Blizzard auch automatisch die Punkte verteilen und dem Spieler die Entscheidung abnehmen können.
Döööööt - Zauber hatten früher einen Anstieg im Grundwert dank der Zauberränge - Talente griffen entweder VOR oder NACH der Berechnung der Heilung/Schaden ein und so sehe ich die Perks auch. Soweit ich mich erinner skalieren jetzt die Skills mit dem Level + ihrer Skalierung durch Werte - ein durchaus gleitenderes System als mit den Zauberrängen.
Also - wir kommen zu einem Punkt: Talente konnte man früher auch nicht Wählen (Diktatur ungleich Demokratie, auch wenn gewählt wird), Class Perks kommen gleich in einer heiteren Random-Fashion an, bis man auf 100 ankommt und alle hat.
Guck dir die WOTLk-Talentbäume an, dann die Cata-Bäume und sage mir dann nochmal, dass die Wirkung nicht EINER der Gründe war, dass sie entfernt wurden - denn alleine die Wirkung war doch der ausschlaggebende Punkt dafür, dass sie Must-Haves waren.

Nunja, Derulu - ich werd mit dir besser nicht über solche komplexe Dinge reden. Wie sagte Judge Judy nichtmal "Don't try to teach a pig how to sing - it doesn't work and annoys the pig".

Und NATÜRLICH ist die Welt kleiner mit einem Flugmount - wenn man hoch in der Luft ist, wirkt alles ziemlich klein! DUH!


----------



## Salamance (25. April 2014)

Was hat dein Posting jetzt mit Thread-Thema zu tun? Es geht ums Fliegen und nicht um Talentbäume oder Politik.


----------



## pampam (26. April 2014)

Zaid schrieb:


> An pampam !!!!
> Ich finde es immer wieder schön, dass man immer sofort beleidigend werden muss
> Ich freu mich immer wieder über sowas
> Mich als Abhängig darzustellen ist das erste mal  *probs* an dich
> [...]



Es tut mir leid, wenn du dich beleidigt fühlst, ich hätte mich vielleicht nicht direkt auf dich beziehen sollen.
Andererseits sagt deine Aussage, dass alle wieder zurück kommen und "ein mal WoW, immer WoW" im Kern genau das gleiche aus. Nur weniger direkt.


----------



## Davincico (26. April 2014)

Ich fänds überhaupt nicht schlimm wenn Draenor ein unbeflugbares AddOn werden sollte. Jedoch verstehe ich auch die negative Kritik dahinter. All die schönen Flugmounts wären dann nahezu unnütz. Ausser Blizzard entwlickelt 1:1 Bodenmounts die man dann sozusagen "umwandeln" kann oder so... wenn ihr wisst was ich meine   Wäre aber wohl viel zu grossen Aufwand.

Was ich jedoch nicht verstehen kann ist dieses "Wenn man nicht fliegen kann kauf ich's nicht" klar, jeder darf ja selber entscheiden ob er ein Spiel kaufen und spielen möchte oder nicht, aber die Flugmounts sind ja überhaupt nicht das grundlegende vom Spiel, sondern das Raiden, das PvP und das Questen. Einige werden jetzt sagen, dass Fliegen zum Questen gehört, aber nur von Questort zu Questort fliegen und den Weg dazwischen nicht "bestreiten" zu müssen, finde ich ein wenig zu einfach gemacht. Aber eben, das finden dann Andere anders...

Nur mal mein Senf hier...

Gruss


----------



## zampata (27. April 2014)

Die Cata Quest hatten mir auch mehr Spaß gemacht als die Pandaria Quests. Genauer gesagt haben mir die Panda Quest keinen Spaß gemacht und ich war froh sie endlich hinter mir zu haben.

Aber das Fliegen hat auch einen Einfluss auf andere Aspekte des Spiels.
Ich interessiere mich nur für die Raids. Gerne kann Blizzard alle Berge umtexturieren und individuelle Strukturen aufbauen.
Wenn ich aber das Gefühl habe, dass die Raids vernachlässigt werden weil Blizzard mehr Zeit in Daily Quest steckt dann muss ich mich fragen ob ich dieses Spiel weiter spielen will.
Ich interessiere mich nicht für Daily Quest, die bekomme ich auch in anderen Spielen.

So No Flying & Raiding:
Das hinreiten ist ja nicht das Problem. Aber Raiden ist teuer (reppen & Flasks & Steine & Verzauberungen). Okay Steine werden wohl massiv verringert aber,  ganz ehrlich,
ich hab auch gar keine Lust mit einem lahmen Gaul durch die Gegend zu rennen und 30 Minuten für eine Flask zu farmen. Also im AH kaufen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher dass andere
auch keine Lust dazu haben. Daher dürften die Preise massiv steigen. Okay vielleicht langt die Garnison genug Mats liefern um  nicht farmen zu müssen;
aber in dem Fall werden die Berufe irrelevant und man kann sich gleich ein andere Beruf suchen.. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust ;-)

Nee ich hab einfach kein Bock mehr drauf. Entweder Blizzard liefert mir ein Spiel dass mir gefällt oder ich mach einfach was anderes.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es steht noch viel offen. Also beruhigt euch mal. Es ist immernoch eine Alphaversion des Addons.


----------



## evalux (27. April 2014)

Davincico schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch nicht verstehen kann ist dieses "Wenn man nicht fliegen kann kauf ich's nicht" klar, jeder darf ja selber entscheiden ob er ein Spiel kaufen und spielen möchte oder nicht, aber die Flugmounts sind ja überhaupt nicht das grundlegende vom Spiel, sondern das Raiden, das PvP und das Questen.



Raiden, PVP und Questen kannst du in jedem anderen MMO auch. Aber Fliegen wie in WoW ist schon was besonderes.

Ausserdem bietet WoD bisher nichts, was einen sonst noch so vom Hocker hauen könnte.


----------



## Kemsyth (28. April 2014)

Warum sollte man eine Klippe in ein Spiel setzten, die jeder überfliegen kann? Wie macht man eine Welt gefährlich, wenn jeder Gegner ignoriert werden kann? Und wieso sollten Spieler zusammenarbeiten, wenn es keine gefährlichen Situationen mehr gibt? Wenn man die Spieler in eine Situation bringt, in der sie nicht nach Belieben alles umfliegen können, müssen sie sich mehr mit ihrer Umgebung auseinandersetzen – mit den Gegnern, den Mitspielern und der geografischen Lage, in der sie sich befinden. Kurz: Die Spieler machen sich mehr Gedanken und werden stärker ins Spielgeschehen involviert.

Warum kann man wohl in Dungeons, Schlachtfeldern, Arenen und Raids nicht fliegen? Weil dadurch Mechaniken umgangen werden können und jede Form des Fortschreitens unmöglich wird. Ist ein Endboss noch ein Endboss, wenn man ihn auch als Erstes besiegen kann? Und warum ist ein Endboss überhaupt eine Bedrohung, wenn sich seine Horde von Lakaien einfach ignorieren lässt? Wenn man Spannung haben will, muss sichergestellt sein, dass man sich nicht jedem Widerstand entziehen kann. Dies zeigt sich in allen instanzierten Spielinhalten.

Falls es nicht geschafft wird, in der Spielwelt Bedrohungen und Gefahren zu installieren, warum sollten sich unsere Charaktere denn dann überhaupt mit den Gegenden und Feinden befassen? Hiermit komme ich zum Rollenspielaspekt. Ich weiß, die meisten interessieren sich nicht für diesen, aber eine Spiel, das sich als RPG bezeichnet, sollte sich auch danach messen lassen. Und da frage ich mich eben, warum unsere Widersacher viel Zeit damit verschwenden, Mauern zu errichten und Armeen zur Verteidigung auszuheben, wenn es sowieso alles gefahrlos überflogen werden kann?

Ist sichergestellt, dass die Spieler auf dem Boden wandeln, lässt sich außerdem das komplette Spielerlebnis besser planen und inszenieren. Laufen Spieler einen Pfad entlang, so wissen die Entwickler genau, wann sie was aus welchem Winkel erblicken werden. Sie können die Szenerien und deren Umgebung perfekt gestalten. Sie können die Stimmung beeinflussen und die Spieler vor natürliche Rätsel und Hindernisse stellen. Wo komme ich am ehesten diese Klippe hinauf, wo überquere ich am besten diesen Fluss, oder wie komme ich nur an diesem Elite-Gegner vorbei? So lassen sie die Spieler eleganter leiten als durch Questmarkierungen. Auf dem Boden sind die Spieler dem ausgeliefert, was die Entwickler ihnen zeigen, erzählen und sie fühlen lassen möchten.

Mit heutigen Flugmounts kann man alle Hindernisse der Spielwelt ignorieren und töten, was zu töten ist. Das ist effizient. Aber es ist ein miserables Spieldesign, das logisch höchst fragwürdige Geschichten und sinnentleerte Welten entstehen lässt. Sämtliche Glaubwürdigkeit wird damit im Keim erstickt.


----------



## zampata (28. April 2014)

Kemsyth schrieb:


> Warum sollte man eine Klippe in ein Spiel setzten, die jeder überfliegen kann? Wie macht man eine Welt gefährlich, wenn jeder Gegner ignoriert werden kann? Und wieso sollten Spieler zusammenarbeiten, wenn es keine gefährlichen Situationen mehr gibt? Wenn man die Spieler in eine Situation bringt, in der sie nicht nach Belieben alles umfliegen können, müssen sie sich mehr mit ihrer Umgebung auseinandersetzen &#8211; mit den Gegnern, den Mitspielern und der geografischen Lage, in der sie sich befinden. Kurz: Die Spieler machen sich mehr Gedanken und werden stärker ins Spielgeschehen involviert.


In WoTLK bevor es den Dungeon Browser gab, gab es bereits Gruppen die zu "faul" zum anreisen waren; dort wartete jeder auf einen Port.
Und ich geh jede Wett ein, dass viele Spieler dann als Antwort auf die Frage "hilfst du mir bei Quest XY" "nö, ist mir zu weit weg" erhälst.
Denk mal an Ordos, wie viele Leute haben kein Bock hin zu fliegen und lassen dann

Und bestimmte Klassen können eh jeden Gegner Ignorieren (Schurken FTW). Und ich weiß ja nicht welcher Spieler noch von einer epischen Schlucht fasziniert ist;
nach den ganzen Expansions.



Kemsyth schrieb:


> Warum kann man wohl in Dungeons, Schlachtfeldern, Arenen und Raids nicht fliegen?


Occulus & Malygos?




Kemsyth schrieb:


> Hiermit komme ich zum Rollenspielaspekt. Ich weiß, die meisten interessieren sich nicht für diesen, aber eine Spiel, das sich als RPG bezeichnet, sollte sich auch danach messen lassen. Und da frage ich mich eben, warum unsere Widersacher viel Zeit damit verschwenden, Mauern zu errichten und Armeen zur Verteidigung auszuheben, wenn es sowieso alles gefahrlos überflogen werden kann?


Daher greift die Allianz Oggrimmar auch mit fliegenden Zeppelinen an und macht zuerst die Flack kaputt.


----------



## Derulu (28. April 2014)

evalux schrieb:


> Ausserdem bietet WoD bisher nichts, was einen sonst noch so vom Hocker hauen könnte.



EINEN? Oder meinst du eher DICH damit?


----------



## Dark_Lady (28. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Occulus & Malygos?



2 von zig insgesamt.
Ich kenn nur Occulus, und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, kann man da auch nicht die ganze Zeit fliegen und schon gar nicht auf dem eigenen Mount - außerdem ist der Endboss auch nen Luftkampf - sprich, da ist das ganze Setting, die ganzen Mechaniken auf's Fliegen auch mit ausgerichtet. 

Was ich eigentlich in Puncto fliegen sonst auch gut finden würde, wären Luftgegner, die dich mal eben so vom Flugviech auch holen könnten - und das bei jeder Char-Stufe. Würde das ganze Fliegen-Ding in meinen Augen spannender und das Spiel evtl auch wieder nen Tacken anspruchsvoller machen, wenn man eben nicht nur blind von einem gelben Punkt auf der Mini-Map zum anderen fliegen müsste, sondern dabei eben auch noch auf fliegende Gegner aufpassen müsste.


----------



## zampata (28. April 2014)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> Was ich eigentlich in Puncto fliegen sonst auch gut finden würde, wären Luftgegner, die dich mal eben so vom Flugviech auch holen könnten - und das bei jeder Char-Stufe. Würde das ganze Fliegen-Ding in meinen Augen spannender und das Spiel evtl auch wieder nen Tacken anspruchsvoller machen, wenn man eben nicht nur blind von einem gelben Punkt auf der Mini-Map zum anderen fliegen müsste, sondern dabei eben auch noch auf fliegende Gegner aufpassen müsste.



Also zumindest in Schergrad im alten BC gabs so was. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das jede Stufe betrifft. Level 90 in einer Level 70 Zone, die haben eigentlich keine Chance mehr dich zu treffen;
was aber eher an der Trefferwertungsrechnung von WoW liegt.


----------



## evalux (28. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> EINEN? Oder meinst du eher DICH damit?



Ich würd dir Recht geben, wenn WoD ungefähr soviel bieten würde wie MoP. Man konnte von den Pandaren, den China-Setting, den Drachen und so halten, was man wollte, aber es war wenigstens ein Angebot, dass man heute ich-weiss-nicht fand und von dem man morgen vielleicht begeistert war. Das vermiss ich bisher bei WoD. Ausser Housing ist da nichts neues. Selbst die Welt wirkt wie "Cataclysm für BC", und BC war die erste Erweiterung, wo man überhaupt fliegen konnte. Wenn da jetzt das Fliegen wegfällt....

Also hier gehts nicht um meine persönliche Meinung, sondern darum, was WoD grossartig zu bieten hat, worüber man dann streiten kann. Die neuen Gebiete sehen rein stilistisch betrachtet nicht neu aus, dass das ganze Skill-undWerte-System wieder mal über den Haufen geworfen und neu gemischt wird, ist auch nicht neu, das erwartet inzwischen schon jeder. Also was ist da noch? Dir scheint da ja auch nicht gross was einzufallen.


----------



## Derulu (28. April 2014)

evalux schrieb:


> Also was ist da noch? Dir scheint da ja auch nicht gross was einzufallen.



- Komplett neues Raidsystem (Umbau ähnlich den großen Änderungen mit BC)
- Garnison
- Änderung des Questssystems von "nur Quests" auf "vorrangig Events mit Leitquests durch die Gebiete" (inkl. Komplettstreichung von "Dailies im Endgame")
- Charaktermodellüberarbeitung 
- Item Squish inkl. "Normalisierung/Linearisierung der Itemlevel bis Level 85"
- komplett neu aufgestelltes "Suche-Nach-Gruppe-System" (abseits des automatischen Gruppenfinders) mit Funktionweise wie das Addon oQueue
- "Abenteuer-Guide" (Interface-Feature, dass Spieler erklärt, was sie "Sinnvolles" tun können auf dem jeweiligen Level/mit der jeweilgen Ausrüstung)
- Ashran: permanentes, serverübergreifende Open-PvP-Gebiet
- "Haustierzucht" ehehehehe
- "Sich auf die Spezialierung anpassende" Ausrüstung (Primärwerte ändern sich auf Rüstungsteilen mit dem Wechsel der Spezialisierung

xD


----------



## KilJael (28. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> In WoTLK bevor es den Dungeon Browser gab, gab es bereits Gruppen die zu "faul" zum anreisen waren; dort wartete jeder auf einen Port.
> Und ich geh jede Wett ein, dass viele Spieler dann als Antwort auf die Frage "hilfst du mir bei Quest XY" "nö, ist mir zu weit weg" erhälst.
> Denk mal an Ordos, wie viele Leute haben kein Bock hin zu fliegen und lassen dann


Dafür gibts 2 Methoden, die erste ist das die Person aus der Gruppe fliegt, die 2. wird bei Ordos praktiziert, "Bekomm ich nen Port? Nö wir sind infight, hattest ja 10 Minuten Zeit", wer damit nicht klar kommt hat schlicht weg Pech, wenn ich nicht mal ein paar Minuten für den Weg aufbringen kann, dann scheine ich keine Lust darauf zuhaben und kann es sein lassen.



zampata schrieb:


> Und bestimmte Klassen können eh jeden Gegner Ignorieren (Schurken FTW). Und ich weiß ja nicht welcher Spieler noch von einer epischen Schlucht fasziniert ist;
> nach den ganzen Expansions.


Jup können einige Klassen, dafür können Mages sich zum Beispiel von einer Stadt zu nächsten Porten, WL's können sich selber Battlerezzen, DK's ersparen sich 58 Level, etc. jeder hat was, was der andere nicht kann that's life



zampata schrieb:


> Occulus & Malygos?


Occulus gab dir nicht die Möglichkeit Gegner zu umgehen, die Drachen haben dich angegriffen und die Bosse konntest du auch nicht nach belieben angreifen, die Reihenfolge war fest
Malygos als Beispiel zu bringen lässt mich an dir zweifeln, das war 1 Boss bei dem fliegen teil der Bossmechanik war, das ist als würdest du sagen man konnte nur in einer Instanz Panzer nutzen und das war Ulduar...


----------



## evalux (28. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> - Komplett neues Raidsystem (Umbau ähnlich den großen Änderungen mit BC)
> - Garnison
> - Änderung des Questssystems von "nur Quests" auf "vorrangig Events mit Leitquests durch die Gebiete" (inkl. Komplettstreichung von "Dailies im Endgame")
> - Charaktermodellüberarbeitung
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich wüsste nicht, was einen da umhauen sollte. Für mich sind das - mit Ausnahme von Housing - alles Kleinänderungen, deren Auswirkungen man wahrscheinlich nie mitbekommt, wenn man es nicht selbst mitmacht, oder die inzwischen schon für normal gehalten werden.

Mir fehlt da dieses eine Grosse, was einen wirklich auf das Addon freuen lässt. Auch wenn jemand wie ich wahrscheinlich durch die letzten Addons zu verwöhnt geworden ist.


----------



## Ashkarius (29. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> A) "Twinken" ist in der Form, nicht mehr so erwünscht, fast alle implementierten Dinge vor Patch 5.4 zeigen sehr deutlich, *dass der Entwickler will, *dass sich die Leute wieder mehr auf einen Charakter konzentrieren*,* nicht 10 verschiedene spielen, aber keinen so "richtig"



Siehst du? Und genau DA liegt - unter anderem - der Hase im Pfeffer! Ich persönlich (um es mal deutlich zu sagen) *pfeiff* auf das, was der Entwickler will, sondern will weiterhin die Freiheit zu haben, das Spiel SO zu spielen, wie *ich* es für richtig halte, wie es *mir* am meisten Spaß macht (solange ich damit anderen Spielern nicht in irgendeiner Form schade ... um den durch meine absichtlich gewählte Betonung noch mehr zu erwartenden Shitstorm Marke "blaaaaa ... Egoist ... blubbbb" ein wenig zuvorzukommen) - sollte ich es für richtig/spaßig/angemessen halten, mein Gesamtlimit an Chars (wie war das? 50 auf allen Servern zusammen, ne?) voll auszuschöpfen und mir auf allen Servern genau so viele Guffel-Twinks zu erstellen, die ich dann jeweils für 30 Minuten pro Woche und Char spiele, dann ist das *meine* Entscheidung ... bzw sollte meine Entscheidung sein (für die Oberschlauen: ja, das Beispiel ist absichtlich ein wenig überzeichnet, um das Prinzip deutlich zu machen). Nur leider lässt sich feststellen, dass Blizz schon eine ganze Weile an allen möglichen Ecken und Enden die Entscheidungsfreiheit des Spielers sukzessive - teils im kleinen und unterschwellig, teils mit der groben Kelle - einschränkt und dann nicht mal die "Eier in der Hose" hat, die wahren Gründe auch nur ansatzweise erkennen zu lassen. 

Haben sie damals ehrlich gesagt "Leute, wir stehen mit den Skilltrees Unterlippe Oberkante an und sehen keinen Weg, diese jeweils alle 3 sinnvoll um 5 weitere Skillpunkte zu erweitern, daher führen wir ein neues System ein, das es uns leichter macht und wandeln wichtige Skills, die ihr bis dahin geskillt habt einfach in Fähigkeiten um"? Nein! Sie haben irgendwas gefaselt von "Spieler sollen nicht durch "Raiddruck" gezwungen werden, alle das gleiche zu Skillen" und noch iwas von wegen "mehr Flexibilität, Individualität und Spaß". Ja, liebe Entwickler, das hat auch wirklich suuuuper geklappt! Richtig, Spieler werden nicht mehr durch den "Raiddruck" gezwungen, eine bestimmte Skillung zu spielen (ich will mal gar nicht darauf hinweisen, dass es auch früher schon interessante Anwendungen für "Nischen-Skillungen" im Raid gab) sondern ihr macht es einfach und zwingt den Spieler gleich *selbst* dazu ... und wie könnte man das einfacher erreichen indem man den Spielern einfach "Skill-Ebenen" vor die Nase setzt wobei auf jeder einzelnen Ebene (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen bei manchen Klassen) alle 3 Wahlmöglichkeiten SO sinnfrei sind bzw sich SO wenig auswirken/unterscheiden, dass es eigentlich völlig egal ist und die Spieler eben das wählen, das noch einen Millimeter weniger sinnlos ist als die anderen beiden (ja, es GIBT einige gaaaanz wenige Ausnahmen, wo man mal für einen bestimmten Boss was anderes wählt um einen minimalen Vorteil zu haben ... aber ehrlich? auch ne kaputte Uhr geht 2x am Tag richtig  ). Die einzige Flexibilität und Individualität die der Spieler dadurch erhalten hat, ist die Entscheidung "Skille ich überhaupt oder lass ich es einfach weg?" weil im Grunde genommen spielt es kaum eine Rolle. Ich will mal gar nicht davon anfangen, dass es die Entscheidung eines jeden Spielers war, ob er sich dem "Druck" gebeugt hat oder so gespielt hat, wie er es für richtig hielt (als es noch Skillungen gab).
Btw ... passend zu diesem Thema: liebe Entwickler, wenn es euch wirklich *so* stört, dass arme unterdrückte Spieler von der bösen Raidleitung zu bestimmten Skillungen gezwungen werden/wurden ... wie wäre es dann mal, wenn ihr es nach SO vielen Jahren endlich mal gebacken bekommt, dass bei Klassen mit 3 Schadens-Spezialisierungen sich diese 3 mal zumindest EIN Addon lang von Anfang bis Ende zumindest uuuungefähr die Waage halten? Vielleicht mal als Abwechslung dazu, dass sich IMMER eine sich als so deutlich besser herausstellt als eine andere oder gar beide anderen (gut, mittlerweile wechselt sich das zwar etwas ab, aber dennoch hat fast immer entweder eine Skillung total die Nase vorn oder eine stinkt gegen die anderen beiden indiskutabel ab im Raid)? Ihr werdet lachen ... aber jetzt werden Spieler - eurem Argument folgend - zwar nicht mehr "gezwungen" auf eine bestimmte Art zu Skillen ... aber dafür immer noch dazu, welche Spezialisierung sie im Raid spielen - ganz egal, ob sie zb Destrolock oder Arkanmage, Sv-Hunter oder was auch immer grad "top" ist einfach Mist finden oder nicht? (und ich spreche von RAID ... LFR zähle ich nicht dazu ... denn erstens gibt es da keinen "Chef" und zweitens ist es vollkommen egal, ob man da ungeskillt, nackt oder bis an die Zähne bewaffnet mit Klein-Fritzens Gummischleuder da rein geht)

So ähnlich spaßig war ja auch die Argumentation nach WotLk die ID-Sperrungen zu überarbeiten (da kann man dazu stehen, wie man will, ich sage das jetzt völlig wertneutral) ... das Argument war dass "Spieler sich nicht mehr unter Druck gesetzt fühlen sollen, die verschiedenen ID's alle wahrzunehmen" ... mal ganz ehrlich liebe Leute ... es war damals die Entscheidung eines jeden einzelnen Spielers, ob er pro Char und Woche zb 4x PdK gelaufen ist (10er/10er hc/25er/25er hc) ... und wer das wirklich gemacht hat weil er sich hat unter Druck setzen lassen oder sich unter Druck gesetzt gefühlt hat und es deshalb gemacht hat, obwohl er eigentlich gar nicht wollte ... Holy Moly ... der hat aber GANZ andere Probleme als Raid-ID's und sollte unter Umständen mal an professionelle Hilfe denken 

Jetzt haben wir wieder so eine ähnliche Situation ... sie erzählen uns irgendwas vom Pferd (ohh ... ein Wortspiel ... *schnackschack*) und faseln vollmundig über "höheres Spielerlebnis", "mehr Spielspaß", "mehr Flair und Stimmung durch größer erscheinende detaillierte Welten, die es zu entdecken gibt", "bewussteres Wahrnehmen der Spielwelt" und ähnlichen Mist (ich will mich nicht zu sehr wiederholen, aber hallo? man kann JEDEN verfi**ten Winkel auf mit dem Flugmount erkunden und NIEMAND zwingt einen zu fliegen wenn man nicht möchte) anstatt einfach ehrlich zu sagen "hey folks, ihr alle wisst, dass das Design für den Einsatz von völlig freiem Fliegen noch mal eine wesentlich größere Herausforderung darstellt und unterm Strich VIEL mehr Aufwand bedeutet. Allerdings liegen wir ohnehin schon richtig mies in der Zeit und bekommen das einfach nicht in einem Zeitraum gebacken, der noch akzeptabel ist. Es wird auch ohne die besonderen Schwierigkeiten, die das Fliegen für uns darstellt, zu lösen mal wieder ein komplettes Jahr ohne echte neue Inhalte vergangen sein, bis wir WoD endlich am Start haben (für etwaige echte Fanboys und Hardcore-Scheuklappen-Verteidiger, die nicht rechnen können: Release Patch 5.4: 11.09.2013, geschätzter Release WoD (von Leuten geschätzt, die Ahnung haben und bisher immer recht gut gelegen haben mit solchen Prognosen): frühestens (!) 09/2014 ... das macht für mich nach Adam Ries(e) ein Jahr - und neuen Inhalt wird es lt Blizzards eigener Aussage bis dahin nicht mehr geben). Erst dachte wir zwar, wir kriegen es mit einiger Verzögerung doch noch gebacken und daher haben wir iwas von einem Patch 6.1 gefaselt, aber so wie es aussieht ist der Aufwand einfach zu groß um sich ernsthaft zu lohnen, also kippen wir die Fliegerei lieber und versuchen krampfhaft, euch das als "ganz tolles neues Spielgefühl wie damals in den guten alten Zeiten" zu verkaufen."

SO sieht es nämlich aus, meine Lieben ... daher eine große Bitte: macht mit eurem Spiel was ihr wollt ... eine Entscheidung könnt ihr den Spielern ja doch nicht vorschreiben - nämlich ob sie weiter spielen oder nicht ... aber bitte ... bitte ... BITTE hört ENDLICH auf, uns auf den Kopf zu pinkeln und dabei mit einem fröhlichen Lächeln freudestrahlend auszurufen "seht ihr?? ENDLICH regnet es! WIE lange mussten wir auf diese Abkühlung warten ... und wie gut wird uns dieser Regen nach all der Dürre tun!"

BITTE ... lasst es!


----------



## Ashkarius (29. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> - Komplett neues Raidsystem (Umbau ähnlich den großen Änderungen mit BC)


nun ja, so weit würde ich nicht gehen ... abgesehen davon: mal abwarten, ob das eine positive Entwicklung wird oder nicht ... mal abgesehen davon, dass dies in allererste Linie eine Maßnahme ist, um der ständig weiter sinkenden Zahl wirklich aktiver Spieler entgegenzuwirken (und mal ehrlich ... wer ernsthaft behaupten will, dass die Zahl der wirklich aktiven Spieler nicht deutlich weiter sinkt, der ist entweder blind, weltfremd oder *halt, ich will nicht, dass der Beitrag gelöscht wird*



> - Garnison


gut, da stimme ich dir zu ... ein völlig neues Feature, auf das ich persönlich mich auch durchaus gefreut hätte - als nette Abwechslung zu "Erfolge farmen" oder Pokemon-meets-Tamagotchi ... und hey! es hat ja auch nur fast 10 Jahre gedauert, was ist das schon unter Freunden, ne?



> - Änderung des Questssystems von "nur Quests" auf "vorrangig Events mit Leitquests durch die Gebiete" (inkl. Komplettstreichung von "Dailies im Endgame")


reine kosmetische Änderung bei der man auch mal sehen muss, wie das überhaupt wird ... und das mit den Dailies werden viele als Segen aber so manch einer auch als Fluch sehen (waren ja auch immer so ein Thema .. man MUSSTE sie ja nicht zwingend machen (ok, mit MoP war der Druck etwas größer, wenn man Faction-Farming betreiben wollte ... aber zumindest wenn der Ruf mal voll war musste man gar nicht mehr, wenn man nicht wollte) ... ergo war auch DAS eine Entscheidung des Spielers



> - Charaktermodellüberarbeitung


muss ich mir da jetzt wirklich die Mühe machen und "reine Kosmetik" betonen? ich denke wohl eher nicht, oder? gut, vielen mag es gefallen, aber auch hier gibt es genug, die sagen "bleib mit bloß vom Hals mit den neuen Modellen" und heilfroh um die Dekativierungsoption sind (und nicht nur, weil ihr alter Texas Instrument Solar nun doch auch bei WoW in die Knie gehen wird)



> - Item Squish inkl. "Normalisierung/Linearisierung der Itemlevel bis Level 85"


je nachdem wie es wird VIELLEICHT eine nette "Neuerung" für neue Spieler ... oder zum twinken ... ach so ... halt ... stop ... ööööhm ... hattest du nicht erwähnt, dass nicht mehr (soviel) getwinkt werden soll wenn es nach den Entwicklern geht? ... aber so oder so .. Fazit: eher sinnfrei, wirklich kein Must Have (man hat ja 1-85 bisher schon so schnell gelevelt (vor allem beim Twinken ... Heirlooms, Gildenbonus) dass man sich beim Betreten von Pandaria beinahe dachte "öhm ... *kopfkratz* wie komm ich hierher? ich war doch eben noch im Brachland")



> - komplett neu aufgestelltes "Suche-Nach-Gruppe-System" (abseits des automatischen Gruppenfinders) mit Funktionweise wie das Addon oQueue


leider wieder das gleiche ... erstens mal gucken, wie (ob) es funktioniert, wie (ob) es ausreichend genutzt wird (genutzt werden kann) und nicht zuletzt: das mit dem Entgegensteuern der sinkenden Spielerzahlen und dem damit verbundenen Selbstzweck dieses "Features" hatte ich schon erwähnt, oder?



> - "Abenteuer-Guide" (Interface-Feature, dass Spieler erklärt, was sie "Sinnvolles" tun können auf dem jeweiligen Level/mit der jeweilgen Ausrüstung)


toll! endlich werd ich nach fast 10 Jahren erfahren, was ich alles tun kann in WoW ... omg, ich überschlag mich vor Vorfreude wie eine andrenalingeschwängerte Springmaus! wie zum Geier konnte ich all diese Jahre nur meine Charaktere leveln und eine Beschäftigung im Spiel finden ohne dieses sehnsüchtig erwartete, auf Knien und unter tausenfacher Opferung altersschwacher Gummibärchen auf meinem Hausaltar herbeigebetets Feature??? *ironie off*
mal ganz ehrlich? MAXIMAL für totale Neueinsteiger "komfortabel" ... und da eigentlich auch nur für jene Ausnahmeerscheinungen, die es auch real nicht schaffen von 12 bis Mittag geradeaus zu laufen ohne nacheinander vom Schulbus, dem Feuerwehrwagen und der alterschwachen hüftdegnerierten Nachbarskatze in der "4rädrigen Gehhilfe für ihren pezligen Liebling" überrollt zu werden
und btw ... WIE war das nochmal mit dem "genußvoll und selbständig die ganze Welt bis in den letzten Winkel erkunden?" ... die nehmen uns also das freie Erkunden per Flugmount weg um uns dann mittels Quest auf Schienen von A nach B zu schicken? echt ein überwältigend toller Plan



> - Ashran: permanentes, serverübergreifende Open-PvP-Gebiet


ehrliche Meinung? das gute Open-PvP von damals (damit ist nicht dieses "lass uns mal mit der ganzen Gilde irgendwo campen und auf einzelne Spieler springen" gemeint) ist tot und wird auch tot bleiben ...
wie man schon zb an der völligen Totgeburt 1000Winter gesehen hat ... wo sämtliche Wiederbelebungsversuche ebenfalls mehr oder weniger kläglich gescheitert sind und das obwohl es solange wieder und wieder versucht wurde, bis der Defi sich auf seine gewerkschaftlichen Rechte berufen hat und in den Streik getreten ist bevor er mit einem erleichteren Lächeln den Freitod in der Schrottpresse seines Vertrauens gesucht hat - und hätten sie da nicht ein paar "Raid"Bosse drin versteckt, wäre das Gebiet vielen Spielern wahrscheinlich SO weit an der südlichen Tangente vorbeigegangen, dass es nicht mal Columbus versehentlich entdeckt hätte 
same as Tol Barad



> - "Haustierzucht" ehehehehe


YES! endlich wird der Tamagotchi-Anteil des Pokemon etwas mehr in den Vordergrund gerückt! ... ne aber ganz im Ernst, ich will nicht darüber spotten und du hast natürlich völlig recht, es IST ein tolles Feature ... weil natürlich auch ich der Meinung bin, dass meine bisherigen drölfzig Zillionen Pets, die meine Chars mit sich herumschleppen, eindeutig zu wenig sind und ich - wie viele andere - dringend auf ein eigenes Feature gewartet habe, diesem Mangel endlich abzuhelfen
und GANZ ohne Scherz: für manche sicher ganz nett ... aber wirklich nichts, das ich als "Highlight" bezeichnen würde



> - "Sich auf die Spezialierung anpassende" Ausrüstung (Primärwerte ändern sich auf Rüstungsteilen mit dem Wechsel der Spezialisierung


möglicherweise ein komfortables Feature, möglicherweise auch nur Kosmetik (vor allem durch den Wegfall von Trefferwertung rücken ja zb DD- und Heal-Gear ohnehin näher aneinander) ... außerdem verstehe ich nicht so ganz, was das bei PRIMÄRWERTEN wirklich bringen soll ... soweit ich das sehe waren die PRIMÄRWERTE bei der Mehrzahl der Klassen (7/11 ... wenn mal mal von der Gewichtungsverschiebung auf Ausdauer in Tankrollen absieht, die aber mit MoP durch die Ausdauer-Angleichung für alle Spezialisierungen ohnehin relativiert wurde) ohnehin gleich oder braucht man mit WoD zb als Affli-Hexer weiterhin Int, als Dämo aber Agi? falls das so wäre ... naja, da würde ich gern gleich einen entsprechenden Wunsch deponieren: INT für Krieger *bg* ... ansonten profitieren maximal 4 von 11 Klassen von einer Anpassung der PRIMÄRwerte (und selbst da nur jeden Spieler, die nicht zufällig Ele/Resto, Eule/Bäumchen, Katze/Bär, Retri/Prot oder Braumeister/Windläufer spielen ... wieviel % aller Spieler da dann noch übrig bleiben? ... aber vielleicht zwingt uns Blizzard ... äääähhh ... ich wollte sagen: eröffnet uns Blizzard auch dankenswerterweise einen weiteren spannenden induviduellen und flexiblen Ansatz zum Konsumieren eines völlig neuen Spielgefühls indem sie in Zukunft solche Kombinationen verbieten ... ääääähhh ... ich meine... indem sie uns zum Wohl der Spieler und im Sinn von mehr spielerischen Möglichkeiten und einer neuen, frischen Herangehensweise an die eigene Klasse einen ganz neuen Weg weisen indem sie nur mehr die viel spaßigeren Kombinationen Ele/Enhancer, Reso/Enhancer, Eule/Bär, Eule/Katze etc ermöglichen. Sozusagen im Sinne des guten alten Nightraider-Buffs (wer den Begriff nicht kennt, möge bitte "Barlow" "Hexenmeister" und "inversive implementierung von spielinhalten" googeln)



> xD


Damit willst du sicher andeuten, dass du das eigentlich selber nicht alles soooo ernst gemeint hast ... ne?

Fazit: vieles reine Kosmetik, ein paar "vielleicht ganz ok aber nicht wirklich revolituionär oder fundamental wichtig" und bis auf (für die, die sowas mögen wie mich) die Garnison keine echten Highlights


----------



## Dalfi (29. April 2014)

^ This

Ich kann gar nicht soviel LIKEN wie ich deine (Ashkarius) beiden Beiträge gut finde.

Das Derulu die Ultimative Version eines WoW ohne Fliegen Fans ist hat er ja nun mehr als GENUG bewiesen und daher denke ich, dass egal welche Argumente du bringen wirst, er trotzdem weiterhin davon schwärmen und deine Argumente ignorieren wird.

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe dabei:

No Fly No Buy und mein im August auslaufendes Abo bleibt stillgelegt. Hab in der Begründung für die Kündigung auch direkt vermerkt, dass der Grund das Flugverbot in WoD ist. Wenn es genug andere mir gleichtun wird sich Blizz entweder ruckzuck umentscheiden oder die verbleibenden Fanboys können sich dann im Offiziellen Forum zum CR-Treffen ihre BTags zuschieben damit man überhaupt mal wen trifft.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## zampata (29. April 2014)

KilJael schrieb:


> Occulus gab dir nicht die Möglichkeit Gegner zu umgehen, die Drachen haben dich angegriffen und die Bosse konntest du auch nicht nach belieben angreifen, die Reihenfolge war fest
> Malygos als Beispiel zu bringen lässt mich an dir zweifeln, das war 1 Boss bei dem fliegen teil der Bossmechanik war, das ist als würdest du sagen man konnte nur in einer Instanz Panzer nutzen und das war Ulduar...


Richtig. In beiden Fällen war es Teil der Instanz. Es gibt auch relativ wenige Instanzen in denen man Reiten kann. Nein PDK nenn ich jetzt nicht ;-)
Ich will damit nur sagen, dass Blizzard auch mit dem Fliegen in Raids experimentiert hatte.



evalux schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da dieses eine Grosse, was einen wirklich auf das Addon freuen lässt. Auch wenn jemand wie ich wahrscheinlich durch die letzten Addons zu verwöhnt geworden ist.



Geht mir auch so. Der Umbau des Raid Systems empfinde ich nach dem der Flex bereits eingeführt wurde als keine weitere große Sache.
Ehrlich gesagt funktioniert die Skalierung im Flex System auch besser als die Skalierung der Blizzard Entwickler ;-)



Derulu schrieb:


> - Item Squish inkl. "Normalisierung/Linearisierung der Itemlevel bis Level 85"
> - komplett neu aufgestelltes "Suche-Nach-Gruppe-System" (abseits des automatischen Gruppenfinders) mit Funktionweise wie das Addon oQueue



Hmm.. ALso Blizzard macht jetzt das, was vorher ein Addon machte. Das Addon war kostenlos und für die Erweiterung zahlt man jetzt 15 € mehr ;-)
Natürlich liegt das nicht an der neuen Suche nach Gruppe Funktion. Aber es ist doch traurig, dass erst ein externer Addon Entwickler den Blizzard
Entwickler zeigen musste, wie man das richtig macht.
By the Way, früher erwähnte Blizzard Funktionen, die sie aus Addons übernommen haben nicht extra - war ihnen wohl damals noch peinlich.
Oder erinnert sich noch jemand an das Addon mit "integrierter Aggro Anzeige"? ^^

Der Item Squish... Wo ist da der Vorteil für mich als Spieler? Ich sehe das eher als Nachteil. 
Okay er wurde gut Begründet, ich kann damit Leben auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass das vom Feeling her nicht passt.
Aber da kann ich Gegensteuern und in meinem Interface einfach ein paar "0" dranhängen.


```
local max = MaxPower(unit)
local cur = Power(unit)
local div = 1000
if max > 0 and max > div then
 return "%sk/%sk",cur/div,max/div
```
ich hab mir auch ein Code gebastelt um mir Mana in K Blöcken anzuzeigen. 300K statt 300 000. 
Wieso? Weil eben ein Vorteil von WoW derjenige war, dass ich mir WoW so anzeigen lassen kann wie ICH es haben will.
Ganz genauso so wie es Ashkarius in seinem Beitrag beschreibt.

Für mich hat WoD bisher nur 2 nette Punkte.
Neue Charaktermodelle und das neue Raidsystem. Der Rest ist mir Wurscht.
Okay, das traf auch auf Pandaria zu und .... ich weiß wieso mir Pandaria nicht gefällt ;-)



Ashkarius schrieb:


> Siehst du? Und genau DA liegt - unter anderem - der Hase im Pfeffer!



WoW... Ashkarius. Die Erklärung muss ich so einfach unterschreiben.


----------



## Ashkarius (29. April 2014)

Ashkarius schrieb:


> Es ist also keineswegs "Fakt", dass Fliegen wahrscheinlich mit 6.1 kommen wird ... das WAR mal der Plan  ... *die Vorzeichen* derzeit stehen nunmal anders (wobei auch diese Vorzeichen natürlich nicht kein FAKT sind ... dennoch nehmen sich viele Spieler frecherweise das Recht heraus, erst mal abzuwarten, was wirklich Sache ist, bevor sie Geld ausgeben ... jaaa, ich weiß, eine echte Frechheit, aber so sind die bösen Menschen nunmal.





Derulu schrieb:


> Naja "Vorzeichen" ^^- EIN Entwickler (der Kreativdirektor) sagt in einem Nebensatz in einem Interview, dass man durchaus schon überlegt hätte, das Fliegen in Draenor eventuell ganz raus zu lassen aber man überhaupt erstmal schauen wird, wie denn die temporäre Flugsperre überhaupt ankommen werden wird...^^



Hmm ... wollen wir uns nach momentam aktuellen Informationsstand vielleicht nochmal über die ... *Vorzeichen* ... unterhalten? Mal ehrlich ... man kann zwar auch mit Gewalt alles Negative ignorieren, aber wenn man über so viele Jahre hinweg recht genau beobachtet hat, wie Blizzard Dinge angeht und "unangenehme" Neuigkeiten "verkauft" bzw Dinge "schleichend" einführt, dann erkennt man eben irgendwann ein Muster und kommt spätestens dann an den Punkt wo man sagen kann "wenn es läuft wie ein Hund, bellt wie ein Hund und knurrt wie ein Hund ... naja, dann muss ich nicht zwingend warten bis das Vieh mich in den Arsch beißt, um zu wissen dass es ein Hund ist"


----------



## Wulfgard (29. April 2014)

Also nach der Aussage von Blizz, "WoW ist keine Flugsimulation" ahne ich Böses 

Was die Befürworter hier auch vergessen ist die schlichte Tatsache, dass sich 95% des Spielgeschehens in der "neuen" Welt abspielen wird,
was natürlich bedeutet, dass ich für 95% meiner Spielzeit kein Fliegen habe.
An dieser Stelle schon mal gratz an alle, die Blizz mit Geld für Flugmounts aus dem Shop beglückt haben 

Wenn Blizz(und scheinbar auch sehr viele Spieler) so auf Reittiere stehen, dann sollen sie doch einen Erfolg dafür einführen, den alle erhalten,
wenn sie mit ihren Mounts nur noch reiten.
Und um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, dass es nicht versehentlich passiert(wenn man den Erfolg erarbeitet), gleich mal eine Option in den
Einstellungen, wo man das Fliegen permanent ausschalten kann. Das wäre in jedem Fall die Kundenfreundlichste Version.

Aber wie ich schon an anderer Stelle erwähnte, die heutige Zeit artet darin aus, Leute zu verarschen und Blizz ist dabei ganz vorne mit dabei.
Immer mehr Menschen und Firmen verlangen Geld für Leistung, die sie nicht annähernd erbringen, weil sie sich für die "Gescheiten" halten,
denen es zusteht, die "Dummen" zu schröpfen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


W


----------



## evalux (29. April 2014)

Noch mal eine Zusammenfassung der Flugverbots-Problematik:

1. Ja, es war bisher - ausser bei Cataclysm - bei jedem Addon erstmal so, dass man nicht fliegen konnte. Nichtsdestotrotz war das kein Verbot, sondern lediglich eine Hürde, die man überwinden musste, egal wie hoch diese war, sie war Motivation genug, sich drauf einzulassen.  Bei WoD fehlt diese Hürde, man ist auf vage Versprechen von Blizzard angewiesen, dass es eventuell nachgepatcht wird. Vieles deutet aber darauf hin, dass sie das Fliegen ganz weglassen werden. Erstaunlich ist für mich weniger, dass sich Blizzard so etwas wagt, sondern eher, wie positiv das Ganze dann in deren Foren aufgenommen wird und wie vergleichsweise gering die Gegenstimmen sind.

2. Einer der Gründe, das Fliegen ganz wegzulassen, wird hier etwas unter den Tisch gekehrt: die "Optimierung" der öffentlichen Flugreisen wird, so deutet sich an, wahrscheinlich auf eine "Portierung" hinauslaufen. Wahrscheinlich werden von dem Flug nur die ersten und die letzten 5 Sekunden gezeigt. Ähnliches praktiziert HdRO seit Jahren bei seinen Reisemöglichkeiten, nur dass es dort eine Option ist, während es in WoD einen möglicherweise aufgezwungen wird. Für Blizzard hat das den Vorteil, dass sie das Spiel nicht mehr für Flüge optimieren müssen. Und nicht wenige Spieler, vor allem aus dem Raid-Lager, werden die verkürzten Reisezeiten eher begrüssen.

3. Die art und Weise, wie das Gerücht aufgekommen ist, sich verbreitet hat und von Blizzard nicht dementiert wird, lässt darauf schliessen, dass das keine Panikmache irgendwelcher Leute ist, sondern ganz konkrete Pläne dahinter stehen.

4. Die Behauptung, durch das Weglassen des Fliegens würde das Spiel entschleunigt, ist zu kurz gedacht. Entschleunigung passt nicht in das bisherige Konzept von Blizzard, sonst hätten es Dungeonfinder und LFR nie in das Spiel geschafft. Sonst gäbe es auch keine Portale in OG. Eher wird das Spiel durch die "Optimierung" noch beschleunigt, was ganz in das bisherige Konzept passt.

5. Das wirklich tragische am Flugverbot ist, dass es bisher das einzige wirklich stark diskutierte "Feature" von WoD ist. Bisher wurde zu dem Addon nichts veröffentlicht, was diesen Punkt auf irgendeine Art unwichtig macht. Mag sein, dass das noch kommt. Mag sein, dass Blizzards Werbemaschine diesmal später loslegt und die wirklichen Top-Features erst kurz vor Veröffentlichung präsentiert werden. Allerdings würde das der bisherigen Werbetaktik von Blizzard widersprechen. Aber unmöglich ist es nicht.

6. Möglicherweise wird sich WoD trotz aller Unkenrufe gut verkaufen, zumindest relativ. Bisherige Releases haben gezeigt, dass immer mindestens ein Viertel aller WoW-Accounts sich das neue Addon gleich zu Release leisten. Es ist aber gut möglich, dass die Verkaufszahlen diesmal im ersten Monat noch unter 2 Millionen bleiben. Blizzard wird das als Erfolg verkaufen, was es auch ist, aber es wird kein Platzhirsch-Erfolg mehr sein, den andere MMOs nicht mehr einstellen können.


----------



## zampata (30. April 2014)

wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen wird man gleich beleidigend ?


> ich habe classic reiten gemacht. noch fragen?


und? Wenn es DIR Spaß macht dann Reite. Muss ich Reiten weil es DIR Spaß macht? Mir macht es kein Spaß.



> Und jetzt meckert ihr hier rum das euer Lieblingsspielzeug mal weggenommen wird was ungefähr soviel Einfluss auf die WoW Spielmechaniken hat wie ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Um es mal mit dem Joker zu sagen:


Die Zusammenfassung von evalux ist keinesfalls ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Wie wichtig der Spielerbasis dieses Feature ist, wird man an den WoD Verkaufszahlen sehen. Bis dahin gibt es nur die Meinung der Leute, die es eben Verkünden. Weißt du was Konfuzios sag?


> Wer fragt, ist ein Narr für eine Minute. Wer nicht fragt, ist ein Narr sein Leben lang


----------



## seanbuddha (30. April 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Wie wichtig der Spielerbasis dieses Feature ist, wird man an den WoD Verkaufszahlen sehen.



Oh ja, weil es kein Fliegen geben wird werden die verkaufszahlen in den Keller gehen. gerade weil ja auch in den Offiziellen foren da total drüber geraged wird. Wow hat auch nur soviele Spieler wegen des Fliegens bekommen, genau.  (Fliegen selbst wird ja nichtmal ganz entfernt, ihr tut alle so als wäre das komplett aus dem Spiel weg!)


----------



## Aun (30. April 2014)

ihr vergesst echt worum es in dem spiel überhaupt geht oder?


Spoiler



Wie wichtig der Spielerbasis dieses Feature ist, wird man an den WoD Verkaufszahlen sehen.


die spielerbasis ist doch das geringste problem. der harte kern hat imho das geringste problem mit dem mist.
es sind solche bequemlichkeitsspieler wie du. solche leute machen das spiel kaputt


----------



## evalux (30. April 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und jetzt meckert ihr hier rum das euer Lieblingsspielzeug mal weggenommen wird was ungefähr soviel Einfluss auf die WoW Spielmechaniken hat wie ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Um es mal mit dem Joker zu sagen: "Sind euch etwa die Eier abgefallen?"



Sehr überzeugende Argumente. Jetzt bin ich natürlich von dem Addon begeistert.


----------



## Karoluss (30. April 2014)

Ja, das ist natürlich der Sinn eines Spiels, dass es möglichst unkomfortabel ist und mir möglichst viele -unnötige- Stolpersteine in den Weg legt damit ich möglichst viel Frust schieben kann...

Spielen soll in erster Linie Spaß machen. Wenn du Fliegen nicht magst, kannst du im Moment was machen? Richtig. reiten, laufen, meinetwegen, damit das Spielgefühl noch besser und epischer wird und du die Welt noch mehr erfährst, gehen. 

Mir macht das aber nicht wirklich Spaß. Was werde ich dann in WoD machen können? Richtig, flie...., ach ne, geht ja dann nicht mehr.

Und ja, ich habe früher auch schon gespielt und klar war es ein tolles Gefühl, damals von Auberdine übers Sumpfland nach Ironforge zu laufen. Aber schon beim nächsten CHar war es nicht mehr so toll. Und damals war man auf den Wegen noch halbwegs sicher, auch als niedrigstufiger CHar. Will ich heute nach Ordos muss ich mir fast immer erst einmal den Weg freikämpfen. Wenn man dass die Woche mehrmals macht, weil man nicht immer nur nach nem Port schreit, ist das einfach nur nervig.

Und für mich ist auch dieses tolles festungsbeispiel kein Argument. Man will nicht, dass die Leute in die Festung rein fliegen können? Einfach ein paar Flugwachen zum Schutz, fertig. Oder meinetwegen auch Flakgeshütze, die einen abschießen. Es gibt auch Möglichkeiten sowas zu verhindern, ohne den Leuten etwas wegzunehmen. Nur das macht mehr Arbeit.

Das ist wohl eher das Hauptproblem: Wenn man ein freies Fliegen-Feauture hab, dann muss ich wesentlich mehr Arbeit auch in die Welt stecken. Scheinbar will Blizzard dafür keine ressourcen mehr aufbringen.

Was mich daran so sehr stört, ist das Wegnehmen von Möglichkeiten. Für mich macht ein Spiel dann am meisten Spaß, wenn es mir möglichst viele Möglichkeiten bietet, die ich machen kann. ich hab immer gerne gequestet und bin dabei nur selten eflogen, eben weil ich die Geschichten gerne miterlebt habe. genauso gerne bin ich aber auch einfach zur Entspannung ein biscchen durch die Welt geflogen und hab nebenher ein paar Mats gefarmt. Möglichkeit A habe ich auch noch im neuen Addon. Möglichkeit B in dieser Form wohl bald nicht mehr. Und das find ich schade.

Mal ganz daon abgesehen, dass alle Drachen total bescheuert aussehen, wenn sie durch die Gegend staksen müssen...


----------



## Derulu (30. April 2014)

evalux schrieb:


> 2. Einer der Gründe, das Fliegen ganz wegzulassen, wird hier etwas unter den Tisch gekehrt: die "Optimierung" der öffentlichen Flugreisen wird, so deutet sich an, wahrscheinlich auf eine "Portierung" hinauslaufen. Wahrscheinlich werden von dem Flug nur die ersten und die letzten 5 Sekunden gezeigt. Ähnliches praktiziert HdRO seit Jahren bei seinen Reisemöglichkeiten, nur dass es dort eine Option ist, während es in WoD einen möglicherweise aufgezwungen wird. Für Blizzard hat das den Vorteil, dass sie das Spiel nicht mehr für Flüge optimieren müssen. Und nicht wenige Spieler, vor allem aus dem Raid-Lager, werden die verkürzten Reisezeiten eher begrüssen.
> 
> 3. Die art und Weise, wie das Gerücht aufgekommen ist, sich verbreitet hat und von Blizzard nicht dementiert wird, lässt darauf schliessen, dass das keine Panikmache irgendwelcher Leute ist, sondern ganz konkrete Pläne dahinter stehen.



Doch es ist "Panikmache"
Denn die Aussage, auch im Thread zuletzt von Bashiok ist eigentlich klipp und klar: Flugrouten wie bisher, bloß keine Sightseeinggrunden mehr (also zB. nicht 3x um Dalaran herum, wenn man dorthin fliegt)



Karoluss schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher das Hauptproblem: Wenn man ein freies Fliegen-Feauture hab, dann muss ich wesentlich mehr Arbeit auch in die Welt stecken. Scheinbar will Blizzard dafür keine ressourcen mehr aufbringen.



Nein...das "Hauptproblem" ist, dass es in WoD fast nur noch "dynamische Events" geben wird (auch im Endgame, statt bisher Dailies und zwar mitunter auch die gleichen Events, die man auch schon in der Levelphase angetroffen hat) und diese in der ganzen Welt verteilt sein werden und man einfach nicht will, dass da nur hingeflattert und in der Luft gewartet wird (wie zB. heute schon bei den Hozen-Dailies der Ackerbauern) bis der Eventmob/der Eventboss erscheint/das Eventereignis startet und dann schnell abgemountet, umgeklatscht, wieder aufgemountet und zum nächsten Eventpoint geflogen wird. Man will, dass die Leute sich tatsächlich auf das jeweilige "Event" einlassen müssen, wenn sie es denn erledigen wollen, mit allem Drum und Dran. Und mit "partiellen Flugverboten" ist das dann ebenfalls schweirig handzuhaben, wenn alle 50 Meter so ein Event stattfinden kann, denn eine Aneinanderreihung partieller Flugverbotszonen mit minimalen Abständen, kommt dann ebenfalls einem Flugverbot gleich ist aber ungleich "aufwändiger" zu bauen und nur sinnlos verscheendete Ressourcen


----------



## Derulu (30. April 2014)

Doppelpost wegen Moderation:


Offtopic und hämisches Blabla ohne eigentlichen Inhalt + reaktionen darauf entfernt


----------



## Karoluss (30. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein...das "Hauptproblem" ist, dass es in WoD fast nur noch "dynamische Events" geben wird (auch im Endgame, statt bisher Dailies und zwar mitunter auch die gleichen Events, die man auch schon in der Levelphase angetroffen hat) und diese in der ganzen Welt verteilt sein werden und man einfach nicht will, dass da nur hingeflattert und in der Luft gewartet wird (wie zB. heute schon bei den Hozen-Dailies der Ackerbauern) bis der Eventmob/der Eventboss erscheint/das Eventereignis startet und dann schnell abgemountet, umgeklatscht, wieder aufgemountet und zum nächsten Eventpoint geflogen wird. Man will, dass die Leute sich tatsächlich auf das jeweilige "Event" einlassen müssen, wenn sie es denn erledigen wollen, mit allem Drum und Dran. Und mit "partiellen Flugverboten" ist das dann ebenfalls schweirig handzuhaben, wenn alle 50 Meter so ein Event stattfinden kann, denn eine Aneinanderreihung partieller Flugverbotszonen mit minimalen Abständen, kommt dann ebenfalls einem Flugverbot gleich ist aber ungleich "aufwändiger" zu bauen und nur sinnlos verscheendete Ressourcen



Das mit den Events ist eh so ein Zweischneidiges Schwert: Wenn sie aufgehen, kann das unglaublich Spaß machen, wenn man einfach so reinstolpert. Bsp-weise der Kampf mit den Zentauren im Harathi-Hinterland in GW 2 (Daher kenn ich das Sytem ganz gut). Genauso ist es aber auch total nervig, wenn du tatsächlich ein Gebiet erkunden willst und über Stunden einfach kein einziges Event aufgeht. Ist mir in GW 2 schon öfters passiert (Gerade wenn es mal wieder die Daily: Mache fünf Events an diesem Tag gibt). Aber irgendwann weißt du, wann, wo welches Event startet und gehst dann dorthin und wartest. Bsp: Der Champion-Troll in dem Startgebiet der Menschen in GW 2. Oder dort die zahlreichen Drachenevents. Nur um auf Events zu warten braucht man kein Flugmount. Und es wird sich immer eine Anhöhe oder Ähnliches finden lassen, wo ich nicht ewig kämpfend stehen muss, sondern einfach nur Warten kann. Sry, aber ein Eventsystem ist für mich kein triftiger Grund, das Fliegen aufzugeben.

Ich bin im Übrigen kein Gegner eines Eventsystems, nur finde ich es weder besser noch schlechter als ein Reines Quest-System, es ist halt nur anders. Aber wenn Blizz das Eventsystem so herausbringt wie auf der zeitlosen Insel, dann sehe ich schwarz, denn die Events sind, gerade im Vergleich zu GW 2, ziemlich lahm.

ich bin eh der Meinung, wenn eine Questreihe gut gemacht ist, dann fesselt sie mich auch und dann komme ich gar nicht auf die Idee, dort einfach nur schnell alles abzugrasen. Blizzard kann das, bzw. konnte es mal. Bsp. für mich: Das Steinkrallengebirge auf Hordenseite, Die Westfall-Q-reihe, oder auch die Geschichte von Rheastrasza in den verwüsteten Landen. Alle einfach toll gemacht, meiner Meinung nach. Da wäre ich auch nie auf die Idee gekommen, dort schnell einfach nur hinzufliegen. 

Nur das mag ich vll und vll auch noch viele andere, nur andere nervt es und sie wollen da möglichst schnell durch, bisher konnten sie das. Mit WoD wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr gehen. Also wieder eine Verkürzung von Möglichkeiten. Wow war natürlich nie ein Sandbox-MMO, aber es hat halt immer wieder Möglichkeiten geschaffen, wie man sich unterschiedlich beschäftigen kann, jüngstes Beispiel sind die petkämpfe, die ich zum Beispiel recht gerne mag. Diesen Weg hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach in MoP irgendwann verlassen. Zum Beispiel das man den Ruf für die Fraktionen praktisch nur durch Dailies erfarmen konnte. Oder jetzt schon das Nichtfliegen können auf der Donnerinsel und der zeitlosen Insel.

Aber bei den neuen Char-Models sind sie ja auch zurückgerudert, was ich sehr begrüße, vll denken sie auch noch einmal beim Fliegen um.


----------



## zampata (30. April 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> gerade weil ja auch in den Offiziellen foren da total drüber geraged wird.


Nur falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast. Genau das ist der Fall, deswegen hatet der US Beitrag dazu auch 273 Seiten und genau deswegen hat Bashiok (ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht verschrieben)
im US Forum den Bluepost verfasst. Und dann war der Thread am Seitenlimit
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/10571977123?page=273

Im Deutschen Forum herrscht allerdings eher leerer, da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2014)

im deutschen forum wurde die diskussion gelöscht


----------



## Derulu (30. April 2014)

Karoluss schrieb:


> Ich bin im Übrigen kein Gegner eines Eventsystems, nur finde ich es weder besser noch schlechter als ein Reines Quest-System, es ist halt nur anders. Aber wenn Blizz das Eventsystem so herausbringt wie auf der zeitlosen Insel, dann sehe ich schwarz, denn die Events sind, gerade im Vergleich zu GW 2, ziemlich lahm.



Naja, auf der BlizzCon war ein sehr kleiner Teil wohl schon anspielbar...und da war es wohl deutlich weitreichender als auf der Zeitlosen Insel. Da waren zB. marodierende Orcs, die Karawanen überfallen haben (wurden sie abgewehrt passierte etwas anders als wenn sie gewonnen haben und man mühseelig die Karawane wieder befreien musste), da waren Mobs, die zufällig erschienen sind, denen man helfen oder die man besiegen musste, wodurch neue "Questhubs" freigeschaltet wurden, Gegenstände/interagierbare Dinge in der Umwelt, die wiederum andere Aktionen ausgelöst haben, etc....ob man das natürlich über alle 7 Gebiete und alle 10 Level und darüber hinaus, also auch im "Alternativendgame" zu Raids und Instanzen, so durchziehen kann, ist natürlich die Frage. "Questreihe" in dem Sinne, soll es nur noch 3-6 pro Gebiet geben und die sollen einen eher durch die Zonen "leiten".

Wie dicht das Netz der Events für Level 100 dann ist und ob das ein Flugverbot "rechtfertigt" werden wir wohl alle erst zur Beta sehen (die diesmal deutlich kleiner gehalten wird, als zu MoP, wo durch den jahrespass ja 1,4 Mio zusätzlichen leute Zugang gewährt werden "musste")


----------



## zampata (30. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> im deutschen forum wurde die diskussion gelöscht


Danke. Das dachte ich mir zwar, habe es aber nicht gewußt.



Derulu schrieb:


> (die diesmal deutlich kleiner gehalten wird, als zu MoP, wo durch den jahrespass ja 1,4 Mio zusätzlichen leute Zugang gewährt werden "musste")


Dafür waren die Quest dann relativ Bugfrei ^^. Die Beta damals würde ich aber eher ne Alpha nennen oder wie erklärst du Shadows die beim Login ein DC haben weil sie Shadows waren.
Ja ich weiß, dass lag vermutlich an dem Talentnullpointer.

Unabhängig davon gibt es jetzt halt mehr "leaked" Videos. Gut in den Videos sieht man was fertig sein könnte und was nicht. In den Videos wird aber "geflogen",
was zumindest mich dazu bringt eher nicht zu glauben, dass die Gebiete wieder nur 2D designt werden. Zumindest in englischsprachigen Foren gab es ja öfters die Behauptung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Nur falls du es nicht mitbekommen hast. Genau das ist der Fall, deswegen hatet der US Beitrag dazu auch 273 Seiten und genau deswegen hat Bashiok (ich hoffe ich hab mich nicht verschrieben)
> im US Forum den Bluepost verfasst. Und dann war der Thread am Seitenlimit
> http://us.battle.net...977123?page=273



Ich weiss ja nicht was du da liest aber ich sehe im US-Forum die Situation eher als Ausgeglichen an.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. Mai 2014)

ich find es schade das es so lange dauert den in 4 monaten ist 1 jahr SoO rum die haben ihre patch politik nicht eingehalten und fliegen ist mir relativ egal ob ich zu ross oder zu greif unterwegs bin ich finds halt gut wegen den dudus kein gefarme mehr


----------



## Ashkarius (1. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was du da liest aber ich sehe im US-Forum die Situation eher als Ausgeglichen an.



Öhm ... *lach* ... also nix für ungut, aber wenn man die zahlreichen (ist ja nicht nur ein Beitrag) Beiträge in den US-Foren ein wenig verfolgt, dann ist OHNE Zweifel erkennbar, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit sich darüber (in unterschiedlichen Abstufungen) aufregt. 
Btw ... Google kann auch übersetzen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2014)

Ashkarius schrieb:


> Btw ... Google kann auch übersetzen


Ich hab den Thread nur überflogen und mein Englisch ist ausgezeichnet, also habe ich es nicht nötig übersetzen zu lassen.


----------



## zampata (2. Mai 2014)

ich hatte es auch nur einige Seiten überflogen hatte aber den Eindruck dass am Anfang eher die Pro Flying Leute gepostet haben während gegen Ende eher die Contra Flying Leute gepostet haben.
Aber Eindrücke können eben täuschen ;-)

naja aktuelles Bluepost:
http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/12673657951?page=6#117

Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass ich denen nicht glaube dass sie es nicht wissen. Ich glaube ihnen dass sie ein Plan haben, sich aber nicht sicher sind, ob sie den auch durchziehen können.
Ich denke, dass auch mit 6.1 kein Fliegen erlaubt sein wird.

Allerdings finde ich auch interessant, dass die Leute im US Forum diesem Post mehr Ehrlichkeit unterstellen wie dem letzen.


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass ich denen nicht glaube dass sie es nicht wissen. *Ich glaube ihnen dass sie ein Plan haben, sich aber nicht sicher sind, ob sie den auch durchziehen können.*



Und was heißt das anderes, als "wir wissen es nicht"?^^ Natürlich müssen sie einen Plan dahingehend haben, sonst wäre das doch gar nicht zur Diskussion^, es fehlt nur das passende "Feedback" (und damit ist nicht das "bisschen" Forengemurre gemeint, sondern tatsächlich, wie die Leute reagieren, sowohl auf den Test- als auch später auf den Liveservern)


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Mai 2014)

_



			Will flight be available at some point in warlords?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> Ok, ok, being perfectly honest... we don't know. In the same way we have no idea what the gearing model for the final tier of the expansion could be, because it's going to be based on testing, and playing, and seeing how the expansion plays out up to that point. We're open and willing to change the game as we go to make it the best it can be.
> 
> We don't know because we're open to feedback, and making changes based on that feedback.
> 
> Our current focus is to get the expansion into a state where you guys can help us start testing it. That testing will inform many, many decisions, and how the game plays when it's launched will inform how the first content patch is designed, and how that patch plays out will inform the second content patch, etc. etc. We'd rather be unsure and make the correct decisions when they need to be made, than make the wrong decisions and be too stubborn to change them.


----------



## zampata (2. Mai 2014)

@ seanbuddha: das war genau der verlinkte Bluepost ;-)



Derulu schrieb:


> Und was heißt das anderes, als "wir wissen es nicht"?^^


In meinen Augen (weswegen ich auch so deutlich betonte, dass es nur meine Meinung ist) liegt der Unterschied darin, dass
"wir wissen es nicht" bedeutet, dass wir es nicht wissen und Ergebnissoffen das Feedback abwarten. Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Wand eher weiß oder gelb streichen sollen,
daher lad ich 10 Leute ein und schau was die meisten sagen.

Das andere wäre eher so was. Die Designer des Restaurants wollen die Wand kackbraun streichen, der Geschäftsführer ist sich aber nicht sicher ob die Kunden das appetitlich finden.
Ich will ja nicht, dass sie zur Konkurenz gehen.




Derulu schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen sie einen Plan dahingehend haben, sonst wäre das doch gar nicht zur Diskussion^, es fehlt nur das passende "Feedback"


Genau deswegen denke ich nicht, dass es Ergebnisoffen ist. Ich denke, sie hoffen die Leute liefern das von ihnen gewünschte Feedback.



Derulu schrieb:


> sondern tatsächlich, wie die Leute reagieren, sowohl auf den Test- als auch später auf den Liveservern)


Das denke ich nicht. Der Test / LiveServer ist irrelevant, Relevant ist die Rechnungsstelle ;-)
Interessant wird sein, wie sich die Anzahl der Abos / Vorbestellungen / WoD käufe hinsichtlich der Ankündigung und der Liveserver verhalten.
Bleibt es gleich, steigt es an oder fällt es stark ab. 
Des Weiteren denke ich Blizzard sehr wohl hinsichtlich des Geschreis in den Foren besorgt ist; zumindest überrascht mich die Anzahl der Meinungsumfragen von Blizzard doch ziemlich.
Natürlich kann es nur Zufall gewesen sein aber 2 in einem Monat finde ich doch eher krass. Ich lese aus den Umfragen heraus dass die wichtigste Frage die am Ende ist.
"Kann man WoW noch seinen Freunden / Bekannten weiterempfehlen". Die Leute die in den Foren am lautesten Jammern sind sicher auch die, die das in den sozialen Netzen am meisten tun
und wenn WoW dort einen schlechten Ruf hat wirkt sich das aufs Neukundengeschäft auch negativ aus.


Nun ja .. Das war meine Meinung und Fakten hierzu existieren nicht (von den 2 Meinungsumfragen die ich erhalten habe abgesehen).


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Nun ja .. Das war meine Meinung und Fakten hierzu existieren nicht (von den 2 Meinungsumfragen die ich erhalten habe abgesehen).



Skandaaaaaal ich hab nicht eine gekriegt...^^


----------



## justblue (3. Mai 2014)

Ok, sie müssen erst umfangreiche Tests machen, ob fliegen im neuen Addon Sinn macht? Haben sie nicht viele Jahre und mehrere Expansions Zeit gehabt, das zu evaluieren? Für mich klingt das eher nach Ausrede und Zeit schinden, um die "pro flight Ultras" eine Zeit lang ruhig zu stellen.  ;-)


----------



## zampata (3. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Skandaaaaaal ich hab nicht eine gekriegt...^^


armes töff töff, kannst dich ja bei blizsurvey@blizzard.com beschweren ;-) (nicht ernst gemeint)



justblue schrieb:


> Ok, sie müssen erst umfangreiche Tests machen, ob fliegen im neuen Addon Sinn macht? Haben sie nicht viele Jahre und mehrere Expansions Zeit gehabt, das zu evaluieren? Für mich klingt das eher nach Ausrede und Zeit schinden, um die "pro flight Ultras" eine Zeit lang ruhig zu stellen.  ;-)



Faierweise muss man aber sagen dass sie eben Daten haben wie die Leute meistens im aktuellen Content fliegen. Dazu kommen die Daten der beiden Quest Insel auf denen man nicht fliegen kann.
Keine Daten dürfte Blizzard zur Frage haben ob die Leute beispielsweise ohne Flugmount Kräuter / Erze sammeln wollen oder Rarmobs killen wollen oder wie das ganze aussieht wenn 
sich die Spieler etwas verteilen und nicht mehr auf einem winzigen Gebiet konzentriert sind. Dann dürften auch die ganzen "1 Channel Schreier" Addons keinen Sinn ergeben (Hulon ist da, etc.).
Und dann fehlt den Spielern auch der Hinweis wo sie hinsollen damit etwas los ist.... Bis Blizzard auf die Idee kommt die Events auf der Minimap anzuzeigen vergehen ja noch 2 Addons ;-)

Trotzdem stimm ich dir zu. Davon geh ich auch aus.. Ziel ist halt dass alle erst mal das Addon kaufen. Blizzard weiß ja selbst, wenn schon der Addon start vermasselt wird
wirds umso schwerer die Leute wieder zurück zu bekommen


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2014)

justblue schrieb:


> Ok, sie müssen erst umfangreiche Tests machen, ob fliegen im neuen Addon Sinn macht? Haben sie nicht viele Jahre und mehrere Expansions Zeit gehabt, das zu evaluieren? Für mich klingt das eher nach Ausrede und Zeit schinden, um die "pro flight Ultras" eine Zeit lang ruhig zu stellen. ;-)



Nicht "ob es Sinn macht" sondern "ob es von den Leuten angenommen wird, dass es nicht geht"...da ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied. 
Dass Fliegen für Blizzard, aus heutiger Sicht, mit dem (zukünftigen) Designkonzept von WoW ein Problem darstellt und sie es mit heutigem Wissensstand (vor allem über die Entwicklung seit BC bis zukünftig WoD) nicht mehr einführen würden, haben sie doch bereits dargelegt


----------



## Piti49 (3. Mai 2014)

Weg mit dem fliegen!!!!!!
Beste Nachricht überhaupt 
Einfach den paar flugmounts die es noch nicht können erlauben nur zu reiten und fertig ;D
Und mit Patch 6.1 wird es dann einfach überall entfernt und fertig =


----------



## zampata (3. Mai 2014)

das zukünftige Konzept, das ist bei Blizzard doch etwas wie anderorts das grüne Kohlestromkraftwerk, das ungefährliche AKW oder die erheiternde Darmspiegelung.

Wenn ich mir die Entwicklung seit BC ansehe (das BlaBla von Blizzard zähl ich mal nicht), dann hatte man in :

BC:
- raidbasierten Content (Sprich man musste Raiden gehen um das mit abstand beste Equip zu bekommen)
- harte Dungeons für Gelegenheitsspieler
- Questreihen für Solspieler / Ruffraktionen

WoTLK:
- stark raidbasierten Content (weil jeder konnte Raiden, man musste nicht mehr Pre Raids absolvieren)
- starkem Twinksupport (keine Ruffvoraussetzung für Inis...)
- Ruffraktionen, durch Wappenröcke aber ...

Cata:
- raidbasiertem Content (aber durch LFR etwas für alle)
- schwerte Dungeons für ??? (liegt wohl am LFD)
- Rufraktionen, keine Wappenröcke
- Questbasierter Content (Überarbeitung der alten Gebiete)
- Raidänderung (10ner / 25er selbe ID) (ich weiß kam bereits Ende WoTLK)

MoP:
- Dailys Dailys Dailys
- Pokemon
- Tauschkartenspiel (in der selben Zeit released)
- Ruffraktionen, keine Wappenröcke
- Dungeos die für nackte Charaktere solo eine Herausforderung darstellen
- Szenarien für..... eigentlich zum erzählen von Stories aber sack langweilig
- Raidcontent


Klar in allen Addons droppte das beste nur in Raids aber die Items bei den Ruffraktionen waren ebenfalls auf dem Raidniveau (auf dem normalen).


Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass Blizzard seit WoTLK vom Fokus auf Raids abrückt und mit Cata versuchte den Spielern wieder Quest näher zu bringen. War anscheinend kein großer Erfolg,
der nächste Versuch kam aber zugleich: MoP. War auch kein großer Erfolg.
Jetzt kommt WoD mit den ganzen Kommentaren hinsichtlich der Max Level Quest und dem Dynamischen Events ist anzunehmen dass Blizzard den Weg seit Cata fortsetzt;
anstatt sich auf die Zeiten zu entsinnen seit denen WoW noch erfolgreich (Kundenzuwachs) lief.



EDIT:
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt weder ob es stimmt oder nicht, ich hab es nur gehört und ich kann es auch nicht überprüfen. Ein Gerücht besagt
dass Wildstar da eine interessante Idee hat. Flugmounts haben einen eigenen Healtpool und wenn man durch Feindesland fliegt dann verliert das Mount immer mehr Leben.
Eigentlich keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> MoP:
> - Dailys Dailys Dailys
> - Pokemon
> - Tauschkartenspiel (in der selben Zeit released)
> ...



Den "raidbasierten Content" von MoP "für alle" (LfR bis HC) lässt du jetzt aus, weil?^^

Du zählst bei MoP nur noch das auf, was die "Beschäftigungsalternative" für die die nicht raiden wollen, sein soll, während du bei allen anderen beides aufgezählt hast 

Dabei ist doch "Raiden" seit Ende Cataclysm und der Einführung des LfR (der so scheint es, vom Entwickler als so großer, ja, zu großer einschlagender Erfolg angesehen wird, dass man im kommenden Addon versucht, die Leute da wieder rauszuziehen, weil die anderen Raidmodi dadurch immer weniger genutzt werden und der LfR von zu vielen "für diesen Inhalt falschen Leuten" genutzt wird), erst wirklich "für alle" Inhalt


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2014)

Piti49 schrieb:


> Einfach den paar flugmounts die es noch nicht können erlauben nur zu reiten und fertig ;D



"Paar"

Aber wird genau so gemacht.


----------



## zampata (3. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Den "raidbasierten Content" von MoP "für alle" (LfR bis HC) lässt du jetzt aus, weil?^^


Weil man in MoP keinen Raid besuchen muss um das Max Item Level zu erreichen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann waren die Ruf- & Gerechtigkeitsbelohnungen auf dem selben Itemlevel wie die Raidbelohnungen.
Zumindest für Thron des Donners war das der Fall und die Belohungen davor waren auch auf Itemlevel 476. Gewiss es gab nicht für jeden Gegenstand über Ruf zu hohlen und ich will auch nicht behaupten, dass es best in Slot wäre
und gewiss, aktuell gibt es keine Rufbelohnung die den selben Stand hat wie "im Raid". Und ja Hero war auch immer drüber.

Naja und wenn ich mir diese Grafik anschaue:
https://twitter.com/Sivation/status/447068440957030400
dann hat MoP bereits genauso wenig "Raidconent" wie Catacylsm, mir dem Unterschied dass er bereits "länger" durchhalten muss.
Und wenn ich mir dieses WoD Interview anhöhre:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDFVOAkMo7A&t=44m45s

Nun ja. Ich kann es nicht beweisen, ich kann nur Indizien dafür vorbringen dass der Raidconent in MoP weiter vernachlässigt wurde.
Es wird einfach immer weniger "Raidcontent" geliefert. Dafür ist "anderer" Content in MoP in größerem Umfang vorhanden.
Ich weiß, dass dies unterschiedliche Teams entwickeln, trotzdem bin ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht zufrieden.




Derulu schrieb:


> Du zählst bei MoP nur noch das auf, was die "Beschäftigungsalternative" für die die nicht raiden wollen, sein soll, während du bei allen anderen beides aufgezählt hast


Ähm. Hatten die vorherigen Addons wirklich derartig viele Beschäftigungsalternativen wie MoP?
Natürlich hat auch MoP Raids aber betrachte die Indizien und sag mir dann ob du bei MoP weiterhin von einem Raidbasiertem Content sprechen würdest?
IMMOH ist es kein raidbasierter Content mehr, stattdessen ist das Raiden Teil des Contents aber nicht mehr der "Aufhänger".
Vorher war es im Prinzip der größte Teil des Addons, die, die nicht Raiden wollten schauten in die Röhre. Mit MoP hat sich das verschoben. Ich will nicht sagen, dass die, die Raiden wollen in die Röhre schauen.
Ich meine nur, dass der Content eben nicht mehr Raidbasiert ist sondern versucht wird, sich vom Raiden abzusetzen.




Derulu schrieb:


> Dabei ist doch "Raiden" seit Ende Cataclysm und der Einführung des LfR (der so scheint es, vom Entwickler als so großer, ja, zu großer einschlagender Erfolg angesehen wird, dass man im kommenden Addon versucht, die Leute da wieder rauszuziehen, weil die anderen Raidmodi dadurch immer weniger genutzt werden und der LfR von zu vielen "für diesen Inhalt falschen Leuten" genutzt wird), erst wirklich "für alle" Inhalt


Naja... Ich glaube nicht dass die Entwickler das wirklich sehen? Kannst du das Belegen? Ich stimm dir zu, dass die Entwickler die Anzahl der Leute die im LFR Raiden gehen als Erfolg sehen - und da will ich auch nicht widersprechen. Das Problem ist nur, dass Blizzard wohl gemerkt hat dass die "only LFR Raider" nach dem LFR aufhöhren. Irgendwer im US Forum drückte das mal gut aus. Der Sprung von LFR only zu einem richtigen Raid ist zu groß.
Die Spieler müssen begreifen dass da hinter dem LFR noch mehr ist und das klappt derzeit nicht. Ich meine, dass dies im Interview (oben) auch zum Teil so ausgedrückt ist. 
Und das ist vermutlich der Grund wieso Blizzard die Leute aus dem LFR drücken will. Gewiss ist LFR Content für alle aber er ist einfach zu teuer ;-)
Wer nur LFR raidet ist zu schnell durch und hält sein Abo einfach nicht lange genug ;-)


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2014)

http://imgur.com/a/6c29S

Mal ein toller Vergleich


----------



## justblue (4. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dass Fliegen für Blizzard, aus heutiger Sicht, mit dem (zukünftigen) Designkonzept von WoW ein Problem darstellt und sie es mit heutigem Wissensstand (vor allem über die Entwicklung seit BC bis zukünftig WoD) nicht mehr einführen würden, haben sie doch bereits dargelegt



Es war mir schon klar, dass sie noch evaluieren müssen, wie viele Spieler tatsächlich mit WoW aufhören, sollte das Fliegen gestrichen werden. Denn schließlich geht es da um das Allerwichtigste, nämlich um Bares - und wenn sich zu viele absetzen würden, dann würden sie das Designkonzept wahrscheinlich schneller ans Fliegen anpassen als wir "Aufmounten" sagen können. Wahrscheinlich wird es aber so laufen wie immer: Es reißen viele die Klappe auf und regen sich fürchterlich auf, die meisten davon werden das Addon aber dennoch kaufen und auch genügend lange spielen, um sich dann noch mehr darüber aufregen zu können. Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob das Fliegen in WoD möglich ist oder nicht, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Spielerschaft nicht mehr so geduldig ist wie in WoW Classic und weite Umwege nebst nerviger Wartezeit via Flugrouten auf sich nehmen möchte, um irgendwo hinzukommen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://imgur.com/a/6c29S
> 
> Mal ein toller Vergleich



Äpfel und Birnen 

Besonders wo du später ein Flugmount *ZWINGEND* gebraucht hast um dailys und instanzen/raids zu machen also macht dein selbstgemachtes bild kein sinn


----------



## zampata (4. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen
> 
> Besonders wo du später ein Flugpunkt *ZWINGEND* gebraucht hast um dailys und instanzen/raids zu machen also macht dein selbstgemachtes bild kein sinn



This!
Mit Level 58 war dieser Koloss wirklich eine Überraschung und eine Gefahr und Hey mit Level 58 konntest du noch nicht fliegen.
Mit Level 70 (ich weiß nicht mehr ob Solo oder in einer 5 Mann Gruppe) hat man sich dann an diesem Koloss gerächt
und irgendwann danach hatte man das Gold zum fliegen. Zu mal du ziemlich AFK sein musstest um vom Koloss überrascht zu werden.
Ja das erste mal mit Level 58 war was anderes aber irgendwann kanntest du ihn. Und dank seinem massiven Erdbebeben war man eh vorgewarnt.



justblue schrieb:


> Es war mir schon klar, dass sie noch evaluieren müssen, wie viele Spieler tatsächlich mit WoW aufhören, sollte das Fliegen gestrichen werden. Denn schließlich geht es da um das Allerwichtigste, nämlich um Bares - und wenn sich zu viele absetzen würden, dann würden sie das Designkonzept wahrscheinlich schneller ans Fliegen anpassen als wir "Aufmounten" sagen können.


Genau das ist das einzige was noch eine Rolle spielt. Früher wars mal anders, da hat man noch Spielzeit geschenkt bekommen für längere Wartungstage. Heute? Heute fällt der Server um 19 Uhr aus und nix ist.
Naja so ist das Multi Dollar Unternehmen ActivisionBlizzard heute. Daher hab ich vollstes Verständniss wenn die Spieler selbst nicht mehr alles mitmachen und gleich meckernn.


----------



## Piti49 (4. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube nicht das so viele aufhören würden wegen dem flugverbot.
Es liegt aber ganz bei Blizz wie sie es umsetzen. 
Es fliegt ja niemand also hat keiner einen Nachteil,
Aber wenn es jetzt deutlich mühseliger wird und es klares timesinking wird, könnte es viele abschrecken.


Es ist aber ja eh egal, die haben schon so oft zurückgerudert


----------



## zampata (4. Mai 2014)

mal eine lustige Statistik aus einem anderen Forum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> also macht dein selbstgemachtes bild kein sinn



Ist nicht von mir.



zampata schrieb:


> mal eine lustige Statistik aus einem anderen Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aha. Und das hat jetzt wie genau mit dem Flugverbot zutun? (Außer der natürlich extreme Abonennten-drop den hier alle vorraussehen)


----------



## Derulu (5. Mai 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Genau das ist das einzige was noch eine Rolle spielt. Früher wars mal anders, da hat man noch Spielzeit geschenkt bekommen für längere Wartungstage. Heute? Heute fällt der Server um 19 Uhr aus und nix ist.



Naja, also "früher" muss aber ganz ganz früher gewesen sein. 
Ich spiele seit BC und habe seither das Abo seit 7 Jahren daueraktiv und habe seither ganze 4 zusätzlicher "Gratis-"Tage erhalten - 3 Tage am Stück im November 2008 (da waren die Server perma-offline, aufgrund von Problemen mit dem WotLk-Patch) und einen letzten im Mai 2009. Natürlich gab es zu Classic noch ein paar zusätzliche Tage, da fielen die Server aber nicht wenige Stunden aus, sondern wirklich teilweise einen ganzen Tag und mehr.


----------



## Karoluss (5. Mai 2014)

Also ich spiele seit Oktober 2005. und damals war das Spiel auch deutlich instabiler, da konnte man nach den Content-Patches oft tagelang nicht richtig spielen. Und fragt mal alte Wow-veteranen, wie sie den Eingang von BWL finden, über Monate sind nämlich zahlreiche Spieler nicht viel weiter als dort gekommen, weil dann das Spiel abstürzte. Dagegen ist es heute einfach nur fabelhaft spielbar.

Aber mal back to topic. Würde ich wegen dem Fliegen aufhören? Ich weiß es nicht. Viele der neuen feautures find ich mittlerweile interessant, wie etwa die Garnisonen. Auch das sie den Lfr abschwächen find ich nicht schlecht, weil irgendwie nahm der für einen gelegenheitsraider wie mich die Spannung raus. Au0erdem hoffe ich, dass dann vll auch wieder die Randomgruppen für den Normalmode wieder aufleben, die fehlen mir siet Einführung des Lfr doch sehr. Der Flexmode hat mich bereits jetzt überzeugt, auch wenn ich vorher skeptisch war.

Im Moment ist es tatsächlich so, dass nur das "Vielleicht-Nicht-Fliegen-Können" mich überlegen lässt das Addon nicht zu kaufen. Warum aber? Wenn man ehrlich ist, ist es nur ein relativ kleines Feature.

Aber ohne Fliegen kann das Spiel nur unglaublich nerven. Die Insel des Donners ist einfach nur mit Mobs überladen. Ständig wird man zum Kämpfen gezwungen. Wege, die nicht irgendwie von irgendwelchen Mobs belagert werden gibt es nicht (Übrigens ein Unterschied zum klassischen Wow. Hier war man auf den Wegen in den allermeisten Fällen sicher, selbst als Lowie). Natürlich mag es total spannend sein, überall angegriffen werden zu können, aber irgendwann ist es nur noch nervig. Vor allem, wenn man wie ich super gerne twinkt und es dementsprechend ift macht.

Auf der zeitlosen Insel ist das etwas besser gelöst, es sei denn, man will nur schnell zu Ordos ohne Port, dann nicht... Die zeitlose Insel ist für mich überhaupt ein beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte. Sie ist einfach sehr klein, einfach wenig abwechslungsreich. Die zahlreichen (?) Events kriegt man kaum mit, wenn nicht wer im Chat was schreibt, oder man gerade eh zufällig dort ist. Wenn so die Welt ohne Fliegen sein sollte, na dann mal Prost Mahlzeit.

Ich habs schon mal geschrieben, für mich ist Fliegen Entspannung, und mittlerweile bin ich in einem Alter, in dem ich mich in einem Spiel auch einfach mal entspannen möchte. Da ist die OptionFliegen zu können absolut hilfreich. Und wenn man ehrlich ist, es waren immer die Flugmounts die man in den Inis erfarmen konnte, die eine zusätzliche Motivation gebracht haben.

Ich hoffe, dass sie von ihrem Plan einfach abrücken, das Fliegen in WoD nicht einzuführen, weil es eine meiner Lieblingsoptionen in Wow geworden ist. Ich sehe zwar auch die Probleme für pvP-Server, aber ich denke, da gibt es genügend andere Möglichkeiten, diese zu umgehen, bzw zu beheben.

Ansonsten bleib ich dsbei, dass sie es einfach nicht einführen wollen, um Entwicklungsarbeit zu sparen


----------



## zampata (5. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit BC und habe seither das Abo seit 7 Jahren daueraktiv und habe seither ganze 4 zusätzlicher "Gratis-"Tage erhalten


Uff... Bei mir waren es auch nur einige während BC allerdings gabs hier erst neulich einen Kommentar eines Users mit einem Screenshots
von 2-3 Seiten "Erstatteter Gutschriften". Das war, als es um die Downtime Mittwochs vor 2 Wochen ging; dummerweise finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr.
Aber du hast recht, es war deutlich früher ;-)



Karoluss schrieb:


> Aber mal back to topic. Würde ich wegen dem Fliegen aufhören? Ich weiß es nicht. Viele der neuen feautures find ich mittlerweile interessant, wie etwa die Garnisonen. Auch das sie den Lfr abschwächen find ich nicht schlecht, weil irgendwie nahm der für einen gelegenheitsraider wie mich die Spannung raus. Au0erdem hoffe ich, dass dann vll auch wieder die Randomgruppen für den Normalmode wieder aufleben, die fehlen mir siet Einführung des Lfr doch sehr. Der Flexmode hat mich bereits jetzt überzeugt, auch wenn ich vorher skeptisch war.


Meinst du jetzt das jetzige "normal" oder das zukünftige "normal"? Weil das zukünftige normal ist ja das jetzige Flex (mehr oder weniger); und das gibts defintiv random.
Es gibt auch wenige RND Normal Gruppen aber die, die ich gefunden hatte lösen sich nach 1 Boss auf (auch wenn der erfolgreich bezwungen wurde). Gelegentlich soll es aber auch Grp geben die relativ weit kommen.
Wenn du kein Glück mit der Suche hast und kein Problem mit Spieler hast, die kein deutsch sprechen so würde ich dir oqueue empfehlen.




Karoluss schrieb:


> Aber ohne Fliegen kann das Spiel nur unglaublich nerven. Die Insel des Donners ist einfach nur mit Mobs überladen. Ständig wird man zum Kämpfen gezwungen. Wege, die nicht irgendwie von irgendwelchen Mobs belagert werden gibt es nicht (Übrigens ein Unterschied zum klassischen Wow. Hier war man auf den Wegen in den allermeisten Fällen sicher, selbst als Lowie). Natürlich mag es total spannend sein, überall angegriffen werden zu können, aber irgendwann ist es nur noch nervig. Vor allem, wenn man wie ich super gerne twinkt und es dementsprechend ift macht.


Ich meine dass es einpaar Pfade gab aber wirklich sicher bin ich mir auch nicht mehr. Okay wirklich sicher waren die Pfade auch nicht. Ich stimm dir jedenfalls zu, es ist nervig.
Also als DD hat man damit noch am wenigsten Probleme, die Gegner sind einfach schnell weg. Als Tank oder Heal dauert es derzeit einfach eine gefühlte Ewigkeit auch wenn der Gegner eigentlich keine Chance
hat einen selbst zu bezwingen. Okay da man ja umskillen und AFAIK das Equip mit wechselt entfällt zumindest der Mangel an DD Gear.
Ärgerlich finde ich es trotzdem, es entspricht einfach nicht der Rolle die man spielen will.



Karoluss schrieb:


> Auf der zeitlosen Insel ist das etwas besser gelöst, es sei denn, man will nur schnell zu Ordos ohne Port, dann nicht... Die zeitlose Insel ist für mich überhaupt ein beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte. Sie ist einfach sehr klein, einfach wenig abwechslungsreich. Die zahlreichen (?) Events kriegt man kaum mit, wenn nicht wer im Chat was schreibt, oder man gerade eh zufällig dort ist. Wenn so die Welt ohne Fliegen sein sollte, na dann mal Prost Mahlzeit.


Ein Tip am Rande. Bevor ich mir eine Ordos Gruppe suche warte ich entweder auf die Möwe um hochgeflogen zu werden oder ich verlasse schwimmend die Insel, Flieg auf max Range und gleite Richtung Ordos. Letzteres funktioniert aber nur mit manchen Klassen gut. So wird zumindest die Insel etwas eträglicher. Und da man noch nicht in der Ordos suche ist riskiert man nicht dass man zu spät ist oder grad alle Möwen besetzt sind.
Oder man wartet halt auf den Hexer - find ich aber auch nicht so toll.
Tja die Insel... Schwierige Frage. Ich find sie besser wie die 5.2 er Insel aber ich glaube dass das nur in begrenzten Gebieten funktioniert.
Die Events machen ja nur Sinn weil eben viele Spieler da sind. Das Schiff allein zu bezwingen ist nicht mehr Lustig und der Hai braucht dann auch eine gefühlte Ewigkeit.
Sind die Spieler aber verteilter dauert es deutlich länger bis andere Spieler eintriffen. Ob die ganzen Rarspawn Addons dann überhaupt funktionieren ist eine andere Frage.
Jedenfalls würde ich mir dann zwei mal überlegen ob ich 5 min reite nur um ein Rarmob zu erwischen. 
Okay jetzt hat man halt das Problem dass die Mobs meistens schon tod sind daher reite ich nur zu jenen die ich direkt sehen kann.

Trotzdem, ich glaube nicht dass das Event funktioniert wenn man nicht fliegen kann und die Gebiete größer sind. Ich glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert. Die Weltbosse (Ausnahme die Erhabenen) werden ja auch nicht
mit den Leuten die gerade "zufällig" davor stehen bezwungen sondern mit Gruppen die in den Hauptstädten aufgebaut werden. Dort gibt es den Vorsatz wir gehen jetzt dort hin und machen den tod.




Apropo Abbozahlen. Morgen wissen wir mehr ;-) Ich bin selbst ziemlich neugierig auf die Zahlen.
Einige Investoren rechnen mit 500 Millionen Gewinn wegen RoS und Heartstone. Der Aktienkurs ist seit März auf einem leicht absteigenden Ast.
Was das mit dem Flugverbot zu tun hat? Nun ja es lässt Vermutungen zu über die Entwicklung während WoD obwohl die Abo zahlen natürlich jetzt
nicht sooo Aussagekräftig sind da ja noch nichts released wurde und die Angaben alle noch vorläufig sind.


----------



## Ashkarius (5. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://imgur.com/a/6c29S
> 
> Mal ein toller Vergleich



Der "tolle Vergleich" ist - wie wohl zu erwarten war - ein wenig beknackt 

Klar hat es Spaß gemacht, das erste Mal diesen "Aha-Effekt" mit dem Teufelshäscher zu erleben (und mal Hand auf's Herz: wer ist damals, als BC noch ganz neu war nie von diesem %$&%§&$*zensur* platt gemacht worden? *ggg* ... wem hat es nicht tiefe Befriedigung verschafft, als er diesen Mistkerl dann iwann mal platt machen konnte?) ... allerdings würde man diesen Spaß heute in genau der gleichen Form erleben - weil nämlich das Fliegen während der Phase bis Max-Level ohnehin wieder nicht möglich wäre.

Und die anderen Bilder? Mal ganz ehrlich? WELCHER Teil von "Wenn es dir Spaß macht zu reiten, weil du das einfach besser findest, dann TU es bitte! - aber verschon' die anderen damit." ist SO schwer verständlich, dass er offensichtlich Probleme in der Verarbeitung bereitet?


----------



## Ashkarius (5. Mai 2014)

Karoluss schrieb:


> Aber ohne Fliegen kann das Spiel nur unglaublich nerven. Die Insel des Donners ist einfach nur mit Mobs überladen. Ständig wird man zum Kämpfen gezwungen. Wege, die nicht irgendwie von irgendwelchen Mobs belagert werden gibt es nicht (Übrigens ein Unterschied zum klassischen Wow. Hier war man auf den Wegen in den allermeisten Fällen sicher, selbst als Lowie).



Das mit dem "das Spiel kann ohne Fliegen stellenweise nerven" ist auch für mich ein - nicht unwichtiges - Argument. Bei der Sache mit dem Mobs auf diesen Inseln stimme ich dir natürlich zu ... aber allein wenn ich mir vorstelle, mich permanent und dauerhaft an einem Ort wie (Anmerkung bevor wieder bestimmte Schlaumeier meckern: das ist NUR ein Beispiel!! ich WEISS, dass man an DIESEM Ort, den ich hier als BEISPIEL nenne, weiterhin fliegen kann!!) dem "neuen" Orgrimmar OHNE fliegen bewegen zu müssen (mit den Wegen, Aufzügen etc ... zb. die geniale Idee, den Flugpunkt per Aufzug erreichbar zu machen ...), bringt mich zum Schaudern. Wenn man nun bedenkt, worauf Draenor (gebietsmäßig) basiert (sprich: Scherbenwelt) und man daher annehmen kann, dass die "Hauptstadt" dort uU ähnlich wie Shattrath angelegt sein könnte ... nun, dann will ich mir das einfach nicht auf Dauer (man überlege mal, wie schnell man Max-Level erreicht hat und wieviel Zeit man dann auf diesem Level verbringt) nicht ohne freies Fliegen vorstellen.


----------



## Derulu (5. Mai 2014)

Es gibt keine "Hauptstadt" auf Draenor^^. Die "Fraktionsstützpunke" (was man auf Pandaria als Schreine kennt) liegen in den Startgebieten (Karabor für Allianz, Frostfeuerirgendwas für Horde) :-P


----------



## Ashkarius (5. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Hauptstadt" auf Draenor^^.



Ok, danke für die Info ... ist wohl iwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Gut, macht die Sache ein klein wenig besser ... wenn auch nicht gut genug


----------



## zampata (6. Mai 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Außer der natürlich extreme Abonennten-drop den hier alle vorraussehen)



Von 7.8 auf 7.6 runter, - 200k. Das entspricht jetzt dem Stand von September 2013 (2 Monate nach Patch 5.3);
damit ist das, was Patch 5.4 als "Gewinn" aufgebaut hatte wieder vernichtet.
Der Verlust entspricht wohl grob dem Ende Cata Verlust, der Anfang MoP Verlust war stärker.

Ich hab eher mit 300k oder 400k gerechnet.
Die "Pre Sales" von WoD sollen knapp über 1 Millionen liegen. Also hat grob ein Siebtel aller Spieler vorbestellt.
Beim Cata Release wurden in den ersten 24h 3.3 Millionen verkauft, bei WotlK 2.8 Millionen und bei Mist 2.7 Millionen.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob BLizzard da Pre Sales mit eingerechnet hat. Ich bezweifele ernsthaft dass 7 Millionen bei Cata vorbestellt hatten;
die dürften das eher im Nachhinein gekauft haben.
Wir wissen allerdings, dass während Cata 1.2 Millionen den Jahrespass kauften.


----------



## zampata (13. Juli 2014)

http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/13272867941?page=16#309



> We still think a 6.1 patch seems like a pretty reasonable point where flying would become available in Draenor, likely with some kind of aforementioned prerequisite. Maybe it's gold, maybe it's some kind of epic quest, maybe something more straightforward. But we're staying open to changing that post-release if it seems like it's working out really well and we want to keep rolling with it. I'm digging that there seems to be a pretty reasonable mix of beta experiences here though. Definitely looking forward to feedback when we get to the max-level content too.



Keine Ahnung wieso sie das jetzt nochmal posten. Weil eigentlich ändert sich ja nichts. Mit 6.1 soll Fliegen kommen aber sicher ist das keinesfalls vielleicht ändern sie es eben doch noch.
Also eigentlich nichts neues sondern genau der alte Stand? Wieso sie das jetzt nochmal posten, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2014)

war doch klar das über kurz oder lang sie fliegen reinpatchen


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> war doch klar das über kurz oder lang sie fliegen reinpatchen



Mein Reden...seit dem das bekannt gegeben wurde. 

Machen die aber nicht, weil die uns soooo lieb haben. Flugmounts verkaufen sich besser. ^^


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> http://us.battle.net...941?page=16#309
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil die Leute danach gefragt haben, am Stand sich aber bisher nix geändert hat^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (14. Juli 2014)

Ich will zwar jetzt nicht der Spielverderber sein aber ich lese daraus immer noch keine Bestätigung das 6.1 definitiv ohne Flugverbot kommen wird, und genauso wenig ist es eine Bestätigung das 6.0 mit Flugverbot kommen wird.

Das einzige was man aus dem Post lesen kann ist das sie sich reichlich Feedback zu dem Thema erhoffen wenn die Endgame Inhalte zum testen verfügbar werden.


----------



## zampata (14. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> am Stand sich aber bisher nix geändert hat^^


Danke.. Weil genau das war der Punkt, in dem ich mir nicht sicher war ;-)



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ich will zwar jetzt nicht der Spielverderber sein aber ich lese daraus immer noch keine Bestätigung das 6.1 definitiv ohne Flugverbot kommen wird, und genauso wenig ist es eine Bestätigung das 6.0 mit Flugverbot kommen wird.
> Das einzige was man aus dem Post lesen kann ist das sie sich reichlich Feedback zu dem Thema erhoffen wenn die Endgame Inhalte zum testen verfügbar werden.


Nee du hast damit schon recht. Genau deswegen war ich verwirrt. Ein Bluepost ala: wir machen es weiterhin wie zuvor geplant, wir gucken einfach mal.
Ich hatte es halt nur rein gesetzt da es eben ein Bluepost war; auch wenn er an der Situation wenig ändert.
Ansonsten ja. Die Antwort wurde ja auch in der Beta Feedback Rubrik gepostet. Dort hatten die meisten ja geschrieben dass sie das Fliegen vermissen.
Ob Blizzard sich ein anderes Feedback erhofft hatte bleibt abzuwarten. Allerdings kann man eh den Level 100 nur auf dem speziellen PVP Realm testen
ansonsten ist AFAIK bei 92 Schluss


----------



## Derulu (14. Juli 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> ansonsten ist AFAIK bei 92 Schluss



Ja, noch (weil man nicht aus dem ersten Gebiet raus kommt)...

Edit:
Uh, es geht weiter, Talador und die Spitzen von Arrak öffnen ihre Pforten

https://twitter.com/Abrosiabi/status/488723193964666880


----------



## LoveThisGame (14. Juli 2014)

zampata schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man eh den Level 100 nur auf dem speziellen PVP Realm testen
> ansonsten ist AFAIK bei 92 Schluss



Ok, und die Videos von den Level 100 NHC Instanzen stammen dann von diesen PvP Premades wenn ich es recht verstehe? Da der PvE Server ja noch bei 92 so zu sagen abgeriegelt ist.


----------



## zampata (15. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja, noch (weil man nicht aus dem ersten Gebiet raus kommt)...


Aus dem ersten Gebiet kommt man eigentlich schon seit 2 Wochen raus, allerdings gibt es derzeit ein EP Stop. Irgendwo bei 3% nach 92.
Weiß nicht ob es irgendeinen Trick gibt wie man weiter kommt, nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht.



LoveThisGame schrieb:


> Ok, und die Videos von den Level 100 NHC Instanzen stammen dann von diesen PvP Premades wenn ich es recht verstehe? Da der PvE Server ja noch bei 92 so zu sagen abgeriegelt ist.



gute Frage. Eine gewisse Zeit war / ist eine Art upscaling aktiv. Also wenn du dich für Dungeons anmeldet dann kann man auch in höhere Dungeons kommen
und dort wird man dann hochgestuft (auf Level 100 und Itemlevel 600). Weiß aber nicht ob es noch aktiv ist.
Also entweder ist von dem 100 PVP Server oder eben durchs upscaling


----------

